# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Δεξαμενισμοί πλοίων >  Δεξαμενισμοί ποντοπόρων πλοίων (Oceangoing Drydockings)

## polykas

Aφιερωμένη στον φίλο *Leo..........* :Very Happy: 

*Nεώριον Σύρου.*





n-s.jpg

----------


## polykas

*ΝΕΩΡΕΙΟΝ ΣΥΡΟΥ--ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ --*



1.jpg









2.jpg

----------


## polykas

*PLODDER.*


O.jpg

----------


## polykas

Mικρή πλωτή Περάματος.



p.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

για τους fun της συγκεκριμμένης ενότητας...

013.JPG

----------


## kalypso

Νίκο φανταστική φωτογραφία!!!!Ευχαριστούμε τον κ. Γιαννάκη για την παραχώρησή της!!!!

----------


## polykas

*HAVRIM  στο  Νεώρειον.Αφιερώνεται  στoν  Leo...*



2.jpg

----------


## kastro

> *HAVRIM στο Νεώρειον.Αφιερώνεται στoν Leo...*
> 
> 
> 
> 2.jpg


Σ'αυτήν την δεξαμενή πως μπορεί να μπει ένα καράβι αφού είναι πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας;Η δεξαμενή δεν μπορεί να γεμίσει με νερό.

----------


## Νaval22

> Σ'αυτήν την δεξαμενή πως μπορεί να μπει ένα καράβι αφού είναι πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας;


βυθίζεται η δεξάμενη πάει κάτω απο τη θάλασσα και ανεβαίνει το πλοίο :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

πόσο συχνά βλέπετε bulk carrier με 5πτερη έλικα?

----------


## hayabusa

ομολογουμένως εντυπωσιακο ! 
Ειλικρινά όμως, μερίκές φορές απορώ με το πόση ωστική δύναμη μπορεί να έχει αυτή η μία και μοναδική έλικα που έχουν τα περισσότερα (αν όχι όλα) bulk carriers για να μπορεί να κινεί (και μάλιστα με υπέρ του δέοντος αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα) ένα τέτοιο τεράστιο πλοίο

----------


## Νaval22

Δεν έχει σημασία που είναι μια,το μέγεθος μετράει  :Razz:  (δεν υπονοω τπτ) είναι πολύ μεγαλη σε επιφάνεια ώστε η συνολική ώση που παράγεται στις πτερυγοτομές της να μπορεί να υπερνικήσει την αντίσταση του πλοίου και να κινειθεί με αξιοπρέπη ταχύτητα,τα ποστάλια απο την άλλη έχουν δυο αλλα είναι μικρότερες σε μέγεθος γιατί η γεωμετρία της πρύμνης μέσα στην οποία πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν είναι συγκεκριμένη

----------


## yannisa340

> ομολογουμένως εντυπωσιακο ! 
> Ειλικρινά όμως, μερίκές φορές απορώ με το πόση ωστική δύναμη μπορεί να έχει αυτή η μία και μοναδική έλικα που έχουν τα περισσότερα (αν όχι όλα) bulk carriers για να μπορεί να κινεί (και μάλιστα με υπέρ του δέοντος αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα) ένα τέτοιο τεράστιο πλοίο


 Μια απορία. Γιατί τα βάφουν μαύρα και όχι παρδαλά χρώματα;  :Confused:

----------


## polykas

*Μόνιμη μεγάλη Βασιλειάδη.20-9-2008.*

*GOLDEN ELPIDA*

5.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

μικρή περάματος 
100_4072.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ καλή!!!Στέφανε, να σε ρωτήσω, μήπως συνέχισες και λιγο πιο δεξιά να βγάλεις και το Ικαράκι???? :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Στέφανε μην ενδώσεις. Απαίτησε Αριάδνη στο Ηράκλειο πριν απαντήσεις :evil:

----------


## vinman

5 Νοεμβρίου 1995,και ο Αργονάυτης ''καλλωπίζεται''στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη!!
Aφιερωμένη στον Polykas!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19082


(Κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## vinman

Οκτώβριος 1999 - Ocean Explorer Ι
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19086

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## vinman

Το Εστία Ι,σήμερα στη δεξαμενή Περάματος


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19184

----------


## polykas

*Πέραμα 1-11-2008.*

*ΠΛΩΡΗ*

3.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

KATAΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφία !
Δεν κατάλαβα μονάχα εκείνη η τρύπα στην πλώρη τι ρόλο παίζει ;

----------


## sylver23

> *Πέραμα 1-11-2008.*
> 
> *ΠΛΩΡΗ*
> 
> 3.jpg


γιωργο θα τρακαρουμε καμμια ωρα....

PB011926.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> γιωργο θα τρακαρουμε καμμια ωρα....
> 
> PB011926.jpg


Να πω πάλι τα ίδια?!?!?  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

καλο!!!οταν το χα δει στο ΝΜΔ κοιταω το ονομα του στην πρυμη -ΠΛΩΡΗ- και λεω στον μανωλη αν θυμαμαι καλα
εμ κατι λαθος κανανε...εμα ονομα ειναι αυτο???

----------


## .voyager

Sylver, ωραία φώτο! Με ποιούς πήγες βραδιάτικα εκεί κάτω;;;  :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

με τον μαστροπαναγο ,τον μανωλη μ και ενα βογιατζερ ???καπως ετσι τον ελεγαν :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Γεια σας κυριοι μετα την βοηθεια του φιλου Συλβερ για το πως ανεβαζουμε φωτογραφιες ειπα να ανεβασω τεσσερις φωτογραφιες που τις εχει τραβηξει ο πατερας μου απο τον δεχαμενισμο-επισκευη του μ/τ Ταμαρα στην Κινα το 2004
DSCN0885.JPG DSCN0927.JPG
DSCN0938.JPG
DSCN0934.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

πολύ καλές...αν έχεις κι άλλες ανέβασε τες  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Γεια σας κυριοι μετα την βοηθεια του φιλου Συλβερ για το πως ανεβαζουμε φωτογραφιες ειπα να ανεβασω τεσσερις φωτογραφιες που τις εχει τραβηξει ο πατερας μου απο τον δεχαμενισμο-επισκευη του μ/τ Ταμαρα στην Κινα το 2004DSCN0885.JPG DSCN0927.JPGDSCN0938.JPGDSCN0934.JPG


Φιλε μου ωραιες οι φωτο σου αλλα πιο καλα θα ηταν να εμπαιναν στα ποντοπορα αυτες οι φωτο..!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

βασικα εγω του πα να ανεβασει εδω αφου ειναι απο δεξαμενισμο .γιαννη πολυ ωραιες μπραβο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.Οριστε αλλες τρεις φωτογραφιες.
DSCN0940.JPG
DSCN0942.JPG 
DSCN0933.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Πειραιά χθες και ο δρόμος μου με έβγαλε στο Πέραμα. Βέβαια είδα και έπαθα να φτάσω μέχρι εκεί αλλά χαλάλι ! Η ώρα 12.30 τα ξημερώματα και ο φακός φωτογράφιζε τον Υψηλάντη την ώρα του "μπάνιου" του στην μικρή του Περάματος. Στον Sylver, mastropanago και kapa !  :Very Happy:   
Η πλώρη του ! 
PC192686.jpg 
Και η πρύμνη...
PC192684(1).jpg

----------


## sylver23

> Πειραιά χθες και ο δρόμος μου με έβγαλε στο Πέραμα. Βέβαια είδα και έπαθα να φτάσω μέχρι εκεί αλλά χαλάλι ! Η ώρα 12.30 τα ξημερώματα και ο φακός φωτογράφιζε τον Υψηλάντη την ώρα του "μπάνιου" του στην μικρή του Περάματος. Στον Sylver, mastropanago και kapa !   
> Η πλώρη του ! 
> PC192686.jpg 
> Και η πρύμνη...
> PC192684(1).jpg


και αλλη μια εξαιρετικη φωτο του θαναση  απο τον δεξαμενισμο του υψηλαντη  στην γκαλερι μας

----------


## polykas

> Πειραιά χθες και ο δρόμος μου με έβγαλε στο Πέραμα. Βέβαια είδα και έπαθα να φτάσω μέχρι εκεί αλλά χαλάλι ! Η ώρα 12.30 τα ξημερώματα και ο φακός φωτογράφιζε τον Υψηλάντη την ώρα του "μπάνιου" του στην μικρή του Περάματος. Στον Sylver, mastropanago και kapa !   
> Η πλώρη του ! 
> PC192686.jpg 
> Και η πρύμνη...
> PC192684(1).jpg


_ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ βραδινές φωτογραφίες θανάση.Σε ευχαριστούμε.
_

----------


## Eng

Sylv σου αρεσουν οι δεξαμενισμοι ετσι? και σενα αλλα και του Πανου. Λοιπον επειδη και γω εχω ενα μικρο κολλιμα δες δυο βαπορακια σε drydock 160000τον και 220000τον + τη προπελα του!
MYDC0291.JPG
DSCI1006.JPG
DSC03788.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

απλά απίστευτες φωτογραφίες ! ! ! πώς στο καλό κινούνται με μόνο μια προπέλα αυτά τα βουνά;

----------


## Eng

> απλά απίστευτες φωτογραφίες ! ! ! πώς στο καλό κινούνται με μόνο μια προπέλα αυτά τα βουνά;


Αγαπητο γερακι.. Αυτη ειναι η ναυπηγικη!!

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο ρε γιωργο.ευχαριστω.θηρια....θα δω ποτε μου κανα τετοιο σε δεξαμενη??

----------


## mastropanagos

> μπραβο ρε γιωργο.ευχαριστω.θηρια....θα δω ποτε μου κανα τετοιο σε δεξαμενη??


Αν μπαρκαρεις θα δεις... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ή αμα μπω στελεχος  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

> ή αμα μπω στελεχος


Καταλαβα,δεν θα δεις ποτε... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Πανο? Να τον παρω για βοηθω αρχιμηχανικου??
Θα τεντωθει καλα ετσι??

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πανο? Να τον παρω για βοηθω αρχιμηχανικου??
> Θα τεντωθει καλα ετσι??


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα...Θα χασει τη μπαλα.. :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

kala πανο τραγουδα εσυ.και να θελατε δεν ερχομαι.

----------


## Mao

> Πολύ καλά τα βιντεάκια..
> Ποιο πλοίο είναι αυτό??


An thymame kala einai to M/T Panagia Armata.

Exw kai foto apo tin dexameni alla den mporw na tis fortosw twra, molis mporesw tha tis anevasw.

----------


## thanos

edo exo merikes foto apo to dry dock..prin 2 mines me to LOTUS...einai ola ta stadia pou akolouthounte gia to vapsimo

DSC00014.jpg

DSC00016.jpg

P070908_18.16[01].jpg

P070908_18.18.jpg

P100908_11.57[01].JPG

----------


## thanos

kai i sinexeia.....

P100908_11.58[02].JPG

P100908_12.01[02].JPG

P110908_12.42.JPG

P110908_15.24.JPG

P130908_14.28[01].JPG

----------


## thanos

mia geusi to pos einai i deksameni....

P130908_14.35[01].JPG

P140908_15.51[01].JPG

----------


## thanos

ayth i foto stn cpt GIANNI OIKONOMOPOULO ploiarxo tou LOTUS(DANAOS)...



p.s.ksero paides oti dn kolaei edo i afierosi alla.....na me sygxoresete :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Thano πολύ όμορφες οι φωτό σου. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Γιατι μου γινεσαι γκρινιαρης????
Να παρε κατι απο Guangzhou...(δες τι κενο εχουν τα δυο βαπορια..κινεζοι!!!)
Γκρινιαρη.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

IMAGE0006.JPG.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Γιατι μου γινεσαι γκρινιαρης????
> Να παρε κατι απο Guangzhou...(δες τι κενο εχουν τα δυο βαπορια..κινεζοι!!!)
> Γκρινιαρη....


Ετσι ντε,αντε μπραβο.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*Ας ανεβασω μια φωτο απο ενα bulk carrier στο Περαμα.Να ευχαριστησω πολυ τους καλους μου φιλους mastropanago,sylver23,thanasis89,που με ξεναγησαν στο Περαμα,εκεινο το βραδυ*athens 09 090.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλησπέρα απο το Qingdao στην βόρεια Κίνα. Θέλω να αφιερώσω τις παρακάτω φωτό στον Λεο - Thanassis89 - Sylver - Pontios Thessaloniki και σε όλο το forum.
Capesize 175.000 Dwt με 10 αμπάρια.
IMG_0241.JPG

IMG_0243.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

> καλησπέρα απο το Qingdao στην βόρεια Κίνα. Θέλω να αφιερώσω τις παρακάτω φωτό στον Λεο - Thanassis89 - Sylver - Pontios Thessaloniki και σε όλο το forum.
> Capesize 175.000 Dwt με 10 αμπάρια.
> IMG_0241.JPG
> 
> IMG_0243.JPG


 η πρωτη φωτο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα η, καλυτερα ολα τα αμπαρια, σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Eng

Ολα τα μωρα στη πιστα Βασιλη!! Τα αμπαρια δεν θα σκαλωθούν?? Οταν γινουν οι σκαλωσιές να πας να ρειξεις μια ματια στα Hatch End Beams, την διατρητη κατασκευή που υπάρχει στο εγκάρσιο του αμπαριου κατω από το H.Coaming πλωρα πρυμα, για cracks! Καντο και θα με θυμηθείς.. Πάντως τελικά εχει δουλειααααα το βαπορακι..!! :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Natsios

Στάδια βαφής σε 45αρι bulk carrierDSC04226.JPGDSC04315.JPGDSC04396.JPGDSC04540.JPGDSC04629.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Ωραίος ο φίλος Νάτσιος..._

----------


## Eng

Φιλε Νατσιο πολυ ωραια η φωτο ομως το πλοιο είναι τοσο ασχημο που μου θυμιζει παραφωνία σε κονσερτο κλασικής μουσικής!!

----------


## Natsios

> Φιλε Νατσιο πολυ ωραια η φωτο ομως το πλοιο είναι τοσο ασχημο που μου θυμιζει παραφωνία σε κονσερτο κλασικής μουσικής!!


Υπάρχουν και αυτά όμως φιλαράκο  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ολα τα μωρα στη πιστα Βασιλη!! Τα αμπαρια δεν θα σκαλωθούν?? Οταν γινουν οι σκαλωσιές να πας να ρειξεις μια ματια στα Hatch End Beams, την διατρητη κατασκευή που υπάρχει στο εγκάρσιο του αμπαριου κατω από το H.Coaming πλωρα πρυμα, για cracks! Καντο και θα με θυμηθείς.. Πάντως τελικά εχει δουλειααααα το βαπορακι..!!


Το έχω κάνει ήδη αλλα με chery picker και είναι ήδη μαρκαρισμένα στα Hatch corner don't worry μπιφτεκι my friend. απο δουλεια να φανε και οι κότες που λένε και στο χωριό του μαστροπανάγου. :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Το έχω κάνει ήδη αλλα με chery picker και είναι ήδη μαρκαρισμένα στα Hatch corner don't worry μπιφτεκι my friend. απο δουλεια να φανε και οι κότες που λένε και στο χωριό του μαστροπανάγου.


Είσαι άψογος.. Να εχεις κατι στα υπόψην, οταν αλλάζεις hath corner, αλλάζεις και γωνία deck μαζι σαν συνεργαζόμενο ενισχυτικό αντοχής. Μπράβο, άψογος ο νεος Level II!!!  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Estia I

Mεγάλη πλωτή  Περάματος_

DSC_0137.JPG

DSC_0138.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

το ένα ανεβαίνει και το άλλο κατεβαίνει. 
Shipyard Beihai qingdao. China
PIC_0082.JPG

New buildings στην φωτό φαίνεται τομή από αμπάρι με corrugated Bhd - tst και hopper tank.
PIC_0086.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ro - Ro  στην δεξαμενή για το μπανάκι του αφιερωμένη στους Eng - Giorgios_D - thanassis89
IMG_0342.jpg

----------


## Eng

Xiexie, φιλαρακι μου!! Πάντως και το Cape της Hyundai διπλα δεν παιζεται ετσι??

----------


## Giorgos_D

Να'σαι καλά Μαστροβασίλη για την αφιερωση...Η φωτογραφια τα εχει ολα, newbuilding, blocks, drydocking, cape, ro/ro....

----------


## Nikos_V

Το *COUGAR* πρωην ΨΑΡΑ της Ελετσον στην Συρο!!!

DSC03851_resize.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Το *Beluga Elegance* φευγοντας απο την Συρο!!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

ακόμα ένα Ro-Ro για το καθιερωμένο μπανάκι του.
IMG_0437.jpg

IMG_0452.jpg

----------


## Eng

Δυο φωτο απο τον τελευταιο μου δεξαμενισμο...

SANY0069.JPG

SANY0074.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Να σαι καλα γιωργο ,σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.!!
Να πω εδω οτι ευχαριστω και ολα τα παιδια που ανεβαζουν φωτο δεξαμενισμων και πλοιων απο τα ξενα και ιδιαιτερα τον μαστροβασιλη και τον γιωργο.Εχουμε ετσι την ευκαιρια και οι λοιποι να δουμε πραγματα που λογικα καποιοι απο εμας δεν θα δουν ποτε

----------


## Eng

> Να σαι καλα γιωργο ,σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.!!
> Να πω εδω οτι ευχαριστω και ολα τα παιδια που ανεβαζουν φωτο δεξαμενισμων και πλοιων απο τα ξενα και ιδιαιτερα τον μαστροβασιλη και τον γιωργο.Εχουμε ετσι την ευκαιρια και οι λοιποι να δουμε πραγματα που λογικα καποιοι απο εμας δεν θα δουν ποτε


Να κανονισουμε αν ειναι να σε παρω σε κανενα drydock οταν ειμαι στη "γειτονια". Σιγουρα θα σου αρεσε, πιστεψε με!!

----------


## sylver23

Λεω εγω οχι??

----------


## mastrovasilis

BW Phoenix. διαδικασία ρυμούλκησης από την δεξαμενή. Beihai Shipyard Qingdao china.
P4270209.JPG

----------


## Eng

Να τος ο φιλος μου! Πολυ ωραιο βαπορακι.
Ας περασουμε ομως τωρα να δουμε στιγμιοτυπα ενος αποδεξαμενισμου Panamax απο πλωτη δεξαμενη.

Φωτο 1. Εναρξη διαδικασιας αποδεξαμενισμου (1620)
SANY0133.JPG

Φωτο 2. Το πρωτο ρυμουλκο που θα πιασε τη πρυμνη μολις φτανει (2120)
SANY0155.JPG

Φωτο 3. Εχει καταφτασει και το δευτερο ρυμουλκο για την πάντα (2140)
SANY0157.JPG

Φωτο 4. Ηδη εχει φτασει και το τριτο ρυμουλκο που θα πιασει την πάντα της πλωρης και το βαπορι ειναι ετοιμο να ξεκινησει να βγει απο τη δεξαμενη (2215)
SANY0162.JPG

Φωτο 5. Το πρυμνιό ρυμουλκο φορτσαρει και σπαει την ακινησια του πλοιου. Απο αυτο το σημειο και με πορεια αναποδα το βαπορι βγαινει απο τη δεξαμενη για να παει στο ντοκο (2230)
SANY0163.JPG

Το βαπορι εδεσε στο ντοκο 2310. Συνολικος χρονος αποδεξαμενισμου περιπου 7 ωρες!!

----------


## Pireotis

C/V SAFMARINE HIMALAYA JURONG SHIPYARD ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΣ 2005.

----------


## Pireotis



----------


## sylver23

αυτο να το θεωρησω δεξαμενισμο??

10/05 στο περαμα.

P5101926.jpg

----------


## polykas

> δεξαμενισμος π/γ ευριπος ιδιοκτησιας ναυπηγειων χαλκιδας.για ενα νεο φιλο τον  polyka.


_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση σου φίλε north και για την ανταπόκριση σου από την Αυλίδα._

----------


## polykas

> Να τος ο φιλος μου! Πολυ ωραιο βαπορακι.
> Ας περασουμε ομως τωρα να δουμε στιγμιοτυπα ενος αποδεξαμενισμου Panamax απο πλωτη δεξαμενη.
> 
> Φωτο 1. Εναρξη διαδικασιας αποδεξαμενισμου (1620)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38777
> 
> Φωτο 2. Το πρωτο ρυμουλκο που θα πιασε τη πρυμνη μολις φτανει (2120)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38778
> 
> ...


_
Γιώργο είσαι καταπληκτικός.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## Eng

Γιωργο.. Εχω καλους φιλους και αξιζουν οτι καλυτερο!! Να εισαι καλα!

----------


## Eng

> 



Πανεμορφο το Μωρο!! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ και γω ιδαιτερα που εχω ενα κολιμα με τα Container!!

----------


## north

adroniki μηκος 180 πλατος 24

----------


## Pireotis

> Πανεμορφο το Μωρο!! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ και γω ιδαιτερα που εχω ενα κολιμα με τα Container!!


Tίποτα παρακαλώ,τις είχα καιρό και είπα να τις ανεβάσω όπως και αρκετές άλλες που τις έχω τραβήξει προσωπικά από εκείνo τoν δεξαμενισμό στις 10 μέρες που μείναμε.Το βαποράκι είναι του 2000 και υπάρχει ακόμα στον στόλο της COSTAMARE όπως και άλλα αδελφά πλοία του κοινής κατασκεύης.

----------


## polykas

> adroniki μηκος 180 πλατος 24


_Ευχαριστούμε north για τις όμορφες φωτογραφικές σου ανταποκρίσεις..._

----------


## north

> _Ευχαριστούμε north για τις όμορφες φωτογραφικές σου ανταποκρίσεις..._



Γιώργο ευχαριστώ και σε περιμένω.

----------


## north

μερικες προσφατες φωτογραφιες απο το dd ενος τανκερ

----------


## polykas

_Στον φίλο north..._

3 (1492).jpg

----------


## north

> _Στον φίλο north..._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41352


  εγώ σ΄εχω καλέσει !

----------


## polykas

_Eυχαριστώ πολύ θα γίνει και αυτό..._

----------


## north

ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτές.μπορεί και να αρέσουν100_1275.jpg

100_1277.jpg

100_1278.jpg

100_1281.jpg

100_1283.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

το "μπορει" μου άρεσε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pireotis

> ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτές.


Mπράβο φίλε πολύ όμορφες,από που είναι τραβηγμένες?

----------


## polykas

> ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτές.μπορεί και να αρέσουν100_1275.jpg
> 
> 100_1277.jpg
> 
> 100_1278.jpg
> 
> 100_1281.jpg
> 
> 100_1283.jpg


*Κτυπάς αλύπητα φίλε north,συνέχισε...Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.*

----------


## north

> *Κτυπάς αλύπητα φίλε north,συνέχισε...Σε ευχαρισεούμε πολύ.*


_για σένα polyka_100_1538.jpg

100_1539.jpg

100_1541.jpg

----------


## polykas

> _για σένα polyka_100_1538.jpg
> 
> 100_1539.jpg
> 
> 100_1541.jpg


_Eυχαριστώ πολύ..._

----------


## north

ένα ακόμα
100_1492.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για σένα Γιώργο... *φτωχά* πράγματα αυτό τον καιρό για ευνόητους λόγους....

----------


## north

_σήμερα στή χαλκίδα_
eugeniab 006.jpg

eugeniab 012.jpg

eugeniab 018.jpg

eugeniab 022.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ένας ακόμη δεξαμενισμός στα ναυπηγεία του Νεωρίου στην Σύρο από την Μικρή Δεξαμενή. Το *KMAR 404*

----------


## north

χθές στη χαλκιδα
eugeniab 013.jpg

eugeniab 017.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ευχαριστουμε north.!!

Kατι off topic -στο βαθος τί καιγετε??

----------


## kapas

αρχισαν οι πρωτες φωτιες λοιπον!!!! (μα καλα εχει απομεινει τπτ?) τελος οφ τοπικ

----------


## Natsios

Για το φιλο polyka που του αρεσουν οι φωτο απο δεξαμενισμους

DSC04510.JPG

----------


## north

> Ευχαριστουμε north.!!
> 
> Kατι off topic -στο βαθος τί καιγετε??


η ριτσώνα,είχε πάρει φωτιά.

----------


## north

*για τόν φίλο polyka.που χάθηκε βρε παιδιά ?*
100_1148.jpg

100_1169.jpg

100_1208.jpg

100_1499.jpg

----------


## Eng

Στον αγαπητό φίλο Polyka μετα ωραια του και στον Νικο V για την ομορφη καλημερα του!!

DSCI1245.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλημερα ξανα
P5270033_resize.JPG

----------


## north

ένας ακόμα δεξαμενισμός
diafores 010.jpg
και ένα αξονικό
100_2176.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο *Salamis* στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή (Βιολαντώ Γουλανδρή) του Νεωρίου της Σύρου.

----------


## north

ο δαυίδ στον γολιάθ
diafores3 020.jpg

----------


## polykas

> ο δαυίδ στον γολιάθ
> diafores3 020.jpg


_Eυχαριστούμε north.Όμορφη φωτογραφία..._

----------


## sylver23

Clavigo στην μεγάλη μονιμη για τον φίλο πόλυκα απο το κατάστρωμα του Superfast 12

P6233670.jpg

----------


## Leo

New Glory, μόλις ξενερίζει στην Ερμούπολη του Νεωρίου σήμερα στο πρωί

P1210429newglory.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Μετά από αρκετό καιρό πλήρους απραξίας ένας δεξαμενισμός του ROPAX 2, έδωσε ζωντάνια στο Νεώριο της Σύρου.


 Μπραβο βρε Leo γιατι εγω απο εκει που ημουν δεν μπορουσα να ξεχωρισω καλα το ονομα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P8050410.JPG

----------


## nikpapas

paidia exw paei 28 fores kina gia episkeyh

----------


## giannisk88

Αν έχεις φωτό φίλε (οχι με "τσαλακωμένα" βαπόρια μη βρουμε κανα μπελά) χαρά μας να τις ανεβάσεις.
(επι τη ευκαιρία φίλε μου προσπάθησε να γράφεις Ελληνικά αν στο επιτρέπει το pc σου.Thank's)

----------


## nikpapas

εβαλα φωτο αλλα δεν ανεβαινουν μηπως ειναι μεγαλα τα pixel ???????? και εγω απο απο Ηρακλειο ειμαι

----------


## giannisk88

Κοίταξε φιλε μου τα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα όποτε μπορείς και θα σε βοηθήσω.
Σορυ για το off topic.
Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεώριο σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Tο tanker capetan costis μετρaει 2 μέρες στον μόλο του ναυπηγείου, από πίσω δεξαμενίζεται το cargo new glory , ενώ σήμερα ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή (Β.Γουλανδρη) το επιβατικό europa palace.

----------


## Leo

Το Capetan Costis στην Βιολαντώ Γουλανδρή του Νεωρίου Σύρου.

----------


## Eng

Να και μια πρυμνη απο ενα 30αρι γενικου φορτιου tween Decker.

DSCI1719.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Αλιος Απολλων στο Νεωριο Συρου, στο συνχρολιφτ.

P9100976_resize.JPG

----------


## Eng

Γεια σου Νικολα με τα ωραια σου..
Αντε και για την παρτυ σου...εναν ομορφονιο!!!! :Wink:  :Razz: 

DSCI1255.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Γεια σου Νικολα με τα ωραια σου..
> Αντε και για την παρτυ σου...εναν ομορφονιο!!!!
> 
> DSCI1255.JPG


Επ, τι κανατε εκεί? κόψατε το παρατροπίδιο?

----------


## Eng

> Επ, τι κανατε εκεί? κόψατε το παρατροπίδιο?


Ασε φιλε.. Crack στο χειλος προσβολης.. Κοπη ελασματος side shell 500*500 και παρατροπιδιο με διαμορφωση arc R:170degs.  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Αντεπαμε σε κατι ποιο ενδιαφερων..
Ναυπηγιση Supramax σε πλωτη δεξαμενη κυριες και κυριοι.. Ενα απο τα δυσκολοτερα ηδη ναυπηγισης, οχι τοσο του πλοιου (3 μηνες απο πρωτο ελασμα - πλοιο) οσο απο το χωρο της ανεγερσης. Η πλωτη θεωρείται ιδιαιτερα δυσκολη γιατι ως γνωστο στην ανεγερση απαιτουμε μεγαλη ακριβεια κατα το μονταρισμα των μοναδων. Η πλωτη απο τη στιγμη που ειναι σε υγρο περιβαλλον ειναι δυνατον να υποκειται σε κινησεις εξαιτιας του κυματισμου. Χρειαζεται η πλωτη να ειναι σε μερος οπου δεν εχει πολλα κυματα και ρευματα αλλά καινα ειναι παραπολύ καλα δεμενη στη στερια.

DSC02200.JPG

DSC02201.JPG

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Καλησπερα!αυτη ειναι η μεγαλη δεξαμενη;ακομη, ο οικισμος πισω ειναι η Ανω Συρος ή η Ερμουπολη;

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμενες στον φιλο μου Polykas που του τις υποσχεθηκα..
Και που εισαι ακόμα Γιωργη....εχει πολυ ψωμι εδω...

M/V MARITIME FIDELITY

DSC02310.JPG

DSC02311.JPG

Η δευτερη φωτο ειναι για να δειτε απο πιο κοντα το grounding που ειχε το βαπορι.

----------


## Nikos_V

Για τον Sylver23 :Wink: .Το Olympic Elena στο Νεωριο.

PA050055_resize.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστώ Νίκο!!
Βλέπω οτι έχεις ανεβάσει και φώτο του εδώ παρέα με ομόσταυλό του.

Και κάτι απο την εταιρία του

----------


## Eng

Μια πλωτη ετοιμαζεται να υποδεχθει ενα μωρο για τον γνωστο..καλοπιστικο λογο..!!!

DSC02710.JPG

DSC02712.JPG

----------


## Eng

Παμε λοιπον να δουμε πως ειναι αυτο το πανεμορφο μωρο στο...μπανιο της, κατα τον καλοπισμο της..

DSC02753.JPG

DSC02776.JPG

DSC02770.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

Φοβερές και επιβλητικές !

μήπως φίλε Eng θα μπορούσες να μου πεις (στο περιπου) πόσο είναι το ύψος μέχρι το οποίο είναι βαμμένο κόκκινο το βαπόρι;

----------


## Eng

> Φοβερές και επιβλητικές !
> 
> μήπως φίλε Eng θα μπορούσες να μου πεις (στο περιπου) πόσο είναι το ύψος μέχρι το οποίο είναι βαμμένο κόκκινο το βαπόρι;


Λοιπον. η μπάλα ειναι στα 11μ. στο ιδιο υψος ειναι και ο καθρευτης της πρυμνης. Απο κει και πανω θα ειναι αλλα 8 μετρα και καταπλωρα πρεπει να εχει υψος καπου στα 25-30μ. Εχει αμπάρι ακριβως πάνω απ το καμπουνι της πλωρης...
Ασε ειναι απιστευτο οταν το βλεπεις απο κατω..!

----------


## hayabusa

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες (και τα δύο θέματα)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Και οπως θα έλεγε μια πωλήτρια σε μαγαζι.._Πάμε σε μια πιο κλασική γραμμή_..
Αφιερωμενη στον Polykas που εχει καιρό να εμφανιστεί..

DSCI0018.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Και οπως θα έλεγε μια πωλήτρια σε μαγαζι.._Πάμε σε μια πιο κλασική γραμμή_..
> Αφιερωμενη στον Polykas που εχει καιρό να εμφανιστεί..
> 
> DSCI0018.JPG


*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Εng.Όλες οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι υπέροχες και μοναδικές...*

----------


## Leo

Ένας Έλληνας στην πατρίδα του  :Wink: 
Στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας σήμερα το απόγευμα ο Ελληνικός γκαζάς Archangelos Gabriel.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ένας Έλληνας στην πατρίδα του 
> Στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας σήμερα το απόγευμα ο Ελληνικός γκαζάς Archangelos Gabriel.


 
Ηρθε,μπανιαριστηκε , καλλοπιστικε και θα αναχωρησει παλι για τα ξενα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Και αποτην άλλη ακρη, Η Ουκρανεζα..ετοιμη για...στενες επαφες υγρού τύπου. Και μαλιστα τι Ουκρανεζα ε? Φορτηγισια με ικανοτητα φορτοεκφορτωσης / κατανομη φορτιου με δικα της μεσα..

DSC03200.JPG

----------


## Eng

> _Ρυμουλκό -Καραπιπέρης 12-
> 
> Μικρή Βασιλειάδη_* 7-11-2009.*
> 
> *Αφιερώνεται στον φίλο Eng.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64084


Γιωργο, ευχαριστω.. Καιρο εχεις να φανεις στο θεμα και ξερω πως σου αρεσει...
Οποτε.. απο τα μερη μου...αφιερωμενο σε σενα!

DSC03206.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Γιωργο, ευχαριστω.. Καιρο εχεις να φανεις στο θεμα και ξερω πως σου αρεσει...
> Οποτε.. απο τα μερη μου...αφιερωμενο σε σενα!
> 
> DSC03206.JPG


*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Eng.Να είσαι καλά...*

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο, εκεί που είναι o Eng δεν χρειάζεται να πάει να ψάξει κάτι ούτε να σκεφτεί που. Ανοίγει μια πόρτα βγαίνει σε ενα ντεκ και φωτογραφίζει αυτό που είδες. Θα έχεις παρατηρήσει, από άλλες φωτογραφίες που έχει ανεβάσει, ότι οι ντάνες  3-4-5 βαπόρια δίπλα στις δεξαμενές, είναι καθημερινό φαινόμενο.... Ο κακός χαμός, αλλά και αυτό που κάνει, το κάνει με πίεση χρόνου. Όταν γυρίσει όμως...... Όταν γυρίσει....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Γιώργο, εκεί που είναι o Eng δεν χρειάζεται να πάει να ψάξει κάτι ούτε να σκεφτεί που. Ανοίγει μια πόρτα βγαίνει σε ενα ντεκ και φωτογραφίζει αυτό που είδες. Θα έχεις παρατηρήσει, από άλλες φωτογραφίες που έχει ανεβάσει, ότι οι ντάνες 3-4-5 βαπόρια δίπλα στις δεξαμενές, είναι καθημερινό φαινόμενο.... Ο κακός χαμός, αλλά και αυτό που κάνει, το κάνει με πίεση χρόνου. Όταν γυρίσει όμως...... Όταν γυρίσει....



Χαχαχαχαχα, καλος!!!
Οταν γυρισει???? Πότε αραγε..????
Λεο μου εισαι ωραιος...
Αυτο με λιγακι ζουμ απο το...D Deck !!!  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Γιώργη σε ευχαριστω, γιατι οπως ειπε και ο Λεο, θέλει κάποιο χρονο για να αποθανατισεις μια φωτο σαν τη δικη σου!

DSC03297.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Χαχαχαχαχα, καλος!!!
> Οταν γυρισει???? Πότε αραγε..????
> Λεο μου εισαι ωραιος...
> Αυτο με λιγακι ζουμ απο το...D Deck !!! 
> Γιώργη σε ευχαριστω, γιατι οπως ειπε και ο Λεο, θέλει κάποιο χρονο για να αποθανατισεις μια φωτο σαν τη δικη σου!
> 
> DSC03297.JPG


_Δύο ώρες τουλάχιστον φίλε Eng ..._

----------


## Eng

> _Δύο ώρες τουλάχιστον φίλε Eng ..._


Και αυτο ειναι η ανταμοιβη σου...  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Μολις τελειωσε και το δευτερο χερι μπογιας και πηγαμε για επιθεωρηση!

DSC03423.JPG

Πες μου δεν ειναι πανεμορφο το μωρο ετσι οπως γυαλιζει???? Μιλαμε τη χαζευα ωρα την τυπισσα...

----------


## polykas

> Και αυτο ειναι η ανταμοιβη σου... 
> Μολις τελειωσε και το δευτερο χερι μπογιας και πηγαμε για επιθεωρηση!
> 
> DSC03423.JPG
> 
> Πες μου δεν ειναι πανεμορφο το μωρο ετσι οπως γυαλιζει???? Μιλαμε τη χαζευα ωρα την τυπισσα...


*Εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία!!!!!!*

----------


## polykas

*Στον καλό φίλο Eng...*

_Πέραμα 14-11-2009._

polykas2-.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Gas Fidelity στο Νεωριο.

DSC_4742_resize.JPG

----------


## Eng

Απο την τελευταια μου μερα..
Αφιερωμενη που αλλου...Polykas????? Λαμβανει????

DSC03747.JPG

Το διπλα που ειναι εξω απο τη δεξαμενη το βλεπεις? Newbuilding τομεας. Με λιγο ζουμ μπορει να φανει η σταγανη φρακτη, και ειναι ώντος στεγανη..αλλιως θα βουλιαζε ο τομεας  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Nikos_V

Το SOFIE BULKER απο δυο διαφορετικες γωνιες μερα και νυχτα.Για τον Eng :Wink: 

PB230770_resize.JPG

PB260778_resize.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

περισσεύει από τη δεξαμενή ή απλά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία δεν έχει ανέβει τελείως;

----------


## Nikos_V

> περισσεύει από τη δεξαμενή ή απλά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία δεν έχει ανέβει τελείως;


Ναι περισσευει λιγο.Αν και η δεξαμενη στο κατω μερος της ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερη.

----------


## polykas

_Μία εικόνα από το όμορφο Ναυπηγείο Χαλκίδος με τον φακό του καλού φίλου north..._

XALKIS-.jpg

----------


## Eng

Να αφιερωσω και γω στον φιλο North αλλα και στον Polykas μια άλλη οπτικη απο τα Ναυπηγεια Χαλκιδας....

DSCI0008.JPG

----------


## Eng

Αντε ακομα μια..
Polykas..για σενα δουλευουμε!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

DSCI0044.JPG

----------


## Hlias

Μ'αυτές τις φωτό, συνειδητοποιεί κάποιος το μέγεθος των πλοίων και των προπελών!!! Πωπω....  :Surprised: 

Keep on posting!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πως φαγώθηκε η προπέλα Γιώργο ξέρουμε ; Είναι φυσιολογική φθορά ; Τέλειες οι φωτογραφίες σας πάντως παιδιά !

----------


## Eng

> Πως φαγώθηκε η προπέλα Γιώργο ξέρουμε ; Είναι φυσιολογική φθορά ; Τέλειες οι φωτογραφίες σας πάντως παιδιά !


Θανασης οταν θες να εχεις στενες επαφες.. παντα καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει. Η φθορα σε μια προπέλα παντα υφησταται λογω της σπηλαιωσης στο ακροπτερυγο. Για το πως δημιουργειται η σπειλαιωση, μεγάλο θεμα ομως πολυ συνοπτικα.. ατμοποιηση του νερου στο ακροπτερυγο και δημιουργεια φυαλιδων. Η φυσαλιδα σκαει στο μεταλο με μεγαλη ταχυτητα (αναφερομαι στην περιφεριακη ταχυτητα που δημιουργει η κάθε πτερυγα καθως το νερο κινειται απο τον ομφαλο προς το ακρο του πτερυγιου της προπελας), που εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να καταστρεφει το μεταλο.
Τωρα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση, σου ειπα για στενες επαφες...προπελας και βυθου.. γι' αυτο και βγαλαμε το πηδαλιο για να τσεκαρουμε την ευθυγραμμιση του αξονα του πηδαλιου.

----------


## Natsios

> λογω της σπηλαιωσης


Η Αγγλιστή "cavitation", σωστα eng?

----------


## Eng

> Η Αγγλιστή "cavitation", σωστα eng?


Οπως παντα αγαπητε μου φιλε... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Το κατάλαβα ότι μπορεί να ήταν από αυτό... Απλά δεν θυμόμουν τον όρο σπηλαίωση...  :Wink:  Ευχαριστώ πάντως !

----------


## polykas

_Πέραμα 10-1-2010.

SAINT MARY_


polykas 2-.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*Γεια σου Γιώργο με τα ωραία σου !*

----------


## Eng

Στον αγαπητο μας Polyka με τα ωραια του... 
(Λάτρη του θεματος, που μαθαινω απο τις πηγες μου... :Very Happy: )


DSCI1279.JPG

DSCI1278.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Στον αγαπητο μας Polyka με τα ωραια του... 
> (Λάτρη του θεματος, που μαθαινω απο τις πηγες μου...)
> 
> 
> DSCI1279.JPG
> 
> DSCI1278.JPG


Eng βλέποντας την φωτό με το βολβό έχω μια απορία...μερικά Ιαπωνέζικα ναυπηγεία τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανίσει τον βολβό και βλέποντας το προφίλ ενός φορτηγού ξεφόρτωτου  είναι εμφανές οτι είναι τελείως κάθετο στην πλώρη.ποιος ο λόγος αυτής της κατασκευής ??

----------


## Eng

> Eng βλέποντας την φωτό με το βολβό έχω μια απορία...μερικά Ιαπωνέζικα ναυπηγεία τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανίσει τον βολβό και βλέποντας το προφίλ ενός φορτηγού ξεφόρτωτου  είναι εμφανές οτι είναι τελείως κάθετο στην πλώρη.ποιος ο λόγος αυτής της κατασκευής ??


Φανταζομαι πως αναφερεσαι σε αυτους τους βολβους, αν δεν κανω λαθος.
Εγω ειχα την απορια για τον λόγο που τον κανουν ετσι τον βολβο αφου ειναι τελειως αντι-υδροδυναμικος και η απαντηση του ηταν πως, αυτοι οι βολβοι ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολοι στη κατασκευη απ οτι οι υδροδυναμικοι (αναφερομαι σε μικρα τοναζ) και συμπλήρωσε πως ετσι οπως ειναι το οικονομικο κατεστημενο δεν υπαρχει χρονος και χρημα για εξειδικευμενες μελετες, ο τροπος που εργαζονται τα σημερινα ναυπηγεια ειναι να κανουν τυποποιημενες σειρες πλοιων οικονομικα και γρηγορα. 
Προσωπικα μου ελυσε την απορια.

Ομως μπορω να σου πω πως στα βαπορια απο Cape και πανω, εκει ο βολβος και απο μεριας ενισχυσης γινεται καθετος καθως εχεις τεραστιο υψος πλωρης απο τη βασικη γραμμη (τροπιδα) και ετσι απο θεμα κοπωσεων και ενισχυσης, τον κανεις καθετο και με μυτη. Κυριως ειναι για να μπορει να χρησιμευει σαν κυμματοθραυστης. 

Ελπιζω να εντοπισες τον σκεπτικο μου και να σου ελυσε καπως την απορια σου.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Φανταζομαι πως αναφερεσαι σε αυτους τους βολβους, αν δεν κανω λαθος.
> Εγω ειχα την απορια για τον λόγο που τον κανουν ετσι τον βολβο αφου ειναι τελειως αντι-υδροδυναμικος και η απαντηση του ηταν πως, αυτοι οι βολβοι ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολοι στη κατασκευη απ οτι οι υδροδυναμικοι (αναφερομαι σε μικρα τοναζ) και συμπλήρωσε πως ετσι οπως ειναι το οικονομικο κατεστημενο δεν υπαρχει χρονος και χρημα για εξειδικευμενες μελετες, ο τροπος που εργαζονται τα σημερινα ναυπηγεια ειναι να κανουν τυποποιημενες σειρες πλοιων οικονομικα και γρηγορα. 
> Προσωπικα μου ελυσε την απορια.
> 
> Ομως μπορω να σου πω πως στα βαπορια απο Cape και πανω, εκει ο βολβος και απο μεριας ενισχυσης γινεται καθετος καθως εχεις τεραστιο υψος πλωρης απο τη βασικη γραμμη (τροπιδα) και ετσι απο θεμα κοπωσεων και ενισχυσης, τον κανεις καθετο και με μυτη. Κυριως ειναι για να μπορει να χρησιμευει σαν κυμματοθραυστης. 
> 
> Ελπιζω να εντοπισες τον σκεπτικο μου και να σου ελυσε καπως την απορια σου.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση!!!

Να σου πω την αλήθεια βλέποντας ορισμένα πλοία νόμιζα ότι έβλεπα την πλώρη κάποιου Υπερωκεάνιου του 1940 ή 50  που είχαν πλώρες ξυράφια...!!

----------


## polykas

> Στον αγαπητο μας Polyka με τα ωραια του... 
> (Λάτρη του θεματος, που μαθαινω απο τις πηγες μου...)
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72550
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72549


*Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Eng...*

----------


## Leo

YASAKA BAY, οι γραμμές του δεν αφήνουν οεριθώρια γαι ακάτι άλλο αλλά για ψυγείο. Σήμερα....

Avlida230110 015.jpg

Μια γενικότερη άποψη από τα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας, όπου εκτός από το Μαρμάρι Εξπρές, την Αργώ ΙΙ (πορτοκαλί πλοίο ειδικών αποστολών?), τo Yasaka Bay και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Ocean Countess όπου γίνονται κάποιες δουλειές στο ντεκ πάνω απ'ηο την γέφυρα (έχει σκαλωσιές).

Avlida230110 016.jpg

Avlida230110 012.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Eυχαριστούμε Leo για την ανταπόκριση σου από την Αυλίδα..._

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F SPIRIT στη μεγάλη του Περάματος

F SPIRIT 02 05-02-2010.jpg

F SPIRIT 03 05-02-2010.jpg

F SPIRIT 06 05-02-2010.jpg

F SPIRIT 08 05-02-2010.jpg

F SPIRIT 09 05-02-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

και μερικές απο τη μεγάλη Βασιλειάδη. Τι νομίζατε ότι τελείωσα;:? Δεν είμαι η Πετρούλα!! :Very Happy:  Το NAFTOCEMENT XIX (IMO 7229760) που μόλις έχει μπεί στη δεξαμενη, χωρίς τιμόνι και προπέλα. Δεν μπορούσα και πέρασα ξανά για να το πάρω και χωρίς νερά. τώρα τελείωσα :Wink: .... με τις δεξαμενές.
NAFTOCEMENT XIX 02 12-02-2010.jpg
NAFTOCEMENT XIX 04 12-02-2010.jpg
NAFTOCEMENT XIX 05 12-02-2010.jpg
NAFTOCEMENT XIX 08 12-02-2010.jpg
NAFTOCEMENT XIX 09 12-02-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πολύ ωραιές Παντελή!Ευχαριστούμε! Να βάλω κι εγω την πρώτη μου φώτο στο αγαπημένο μου θέμα! Το LOMBARDIA σήμερα στο νεόριο!

P2100052.JPG

----------


## axos

Μερικές φώτο απο τα πλοία που έχω στο αρχείο μου.

----------


## polykas

> Μερικές φώτο απο τα πλοία που έχω στο αρχείο μου.


*Eυχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες σου.Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία αριστερά του michalis είναι το Κάρυστος.Εάν έχεις στο αρχείο σου ορισμένες κοντινές, θα σε παρακαλούσα να μας βάλεις καμμία.*

----------


## axos

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα με αυτήν...

----------


## sylver23

Σε μια βόλτα μου πριν λιγες μέρες στο Πέραμα είδα στα ναυπηγεία Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα κάτι που με το μάτι δεν καταλάβαινα τί ακριβώς είναι.
Τελικά στον υπολογιστή αργότερα είδα οτι είναι δεξαμενισμός του Αγιος Διονύσιος με έναν μη ορθοδοξο τρόπο...

P2220357.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλημερα σε ολους τους φιλους! Δεξαμενες Νεωριου, KATERINA L πανω στην μικρη Νεωριου, και ο πιστος πελάτης IMPERIOUS πανω στην ''Βιολαντο'' !Αφιερωμενη σε ολους!
P2240049.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Αυτό που είχε ανεβάσει 3 post πριν ο sylver23 τραβηγμένο μέσα απο το ναυπηγείο του Κου. Σπανόπουλου. χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους :Wink: ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ 01 I.M.O. 7032325 02-03-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ 03 02-03-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ 04 02-03-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ 08 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το γκαζάδικο ARAMO στη μικρή του Περάματος για συντήρηση και καλοπισμό. Ενώ δίπλα η μεγάλη βγαλμένη αρκετά επάνω, σε ακινησία και χωρίς να γίνονται δουλιές επάνω της.ARAMO 01 06-03-2010.jpg

ARAMO 02 06-03-2010.jpg

ARAMO 03 06-03-2010.jpg

ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 01 06-03-2010.jpgγια όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ALPHA II σήμερα το μεσημέρι έκανε μπανάκι. Αύριο το πρωΐ στη θέση του θα βγεί το Express Scopelitis 

ALPHA II 10 08-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

H υδροφόρα ARIADNE I.M.O 8804775 φρεσκοβαμμένη, ένας απο το πλήρωμα βάζει τις τελευταίες πινελιές στη πλώρη, γράφοντας το όνομα. 

ARIADNE 01 I.M.O. 8804775 06-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Eng

Που εισαι Γιωργηηηηη...(Polykas με το ονομα)!
Για σενα οπως παντα!!!

DSC02450.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο φορτηγό STHENO μπροστά στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου για διάφορες εργασίες. 

STHENO 01 06-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το NELSON στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας...Για τους Eng, Polykas και Pantelis2009.*
P6211575.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγο πλοιο Doxa d πριν λιγες μερες στο Νεωριο,για τους φιλους Leo,polykas,pantelis2009.
P317005100.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινος δεξαμενισμος στο Νεωριο!Το φορτηγο Ζini,Αξιζει να πουμε οτι φετος οι δεξαμενες Νεωριου δεν μενουν ουτε μια μερα χωρις να υπαρχει βαπορι πανω,και αυτο ειναι πολυ παρηγορο για τους εργατες αλλα και τις οικογενειες τους που ζουν,χαιρομαι που υπαρχει λιγη δουλεια αυτες τις δυσκολες εποχες..
P40200471.JPG

P40200482.JPG

----------


## Eng

Κατι απο Κινα ξανα... Zhoushan Drydock!!

PICT5903.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα στα ναυπηγεια Συρου, το συμπαθεστατο Ευστρατιος (νηολογιο Συρου  :Very Happy: ) στον τοπο του για δεξαμενισμο.!Και το φορτηγο Dion πανω στην βιολαντο! 
P5070050.JPG

P5070044.JPG

Ζητω συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα, η φωτογραφικη μου εχει μετρια δυνατοτητα Zoom :Sad: . Αν μπορει καποιος Συριανος φιλος να μας δωσει καλυτερη εικονα του Ευστρατιου, θα χαιρομουν πολυ!! :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_BUSY BEE. Πέραμα._

polykas 1-.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε manoubras 33. Το BUSY BEE προχωρά στον καλοπισμό του. Χαρισμένες σε όλους σας. :Razz:  

BUSY BEE 01 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαλησπέρα!!! σε όλους. εχθές μπήκα για λίγο στην Κυνόσουρα με το γιό μου και το μάτι μου έπεσε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Η απόσταση μεγάλη αλλά το Hellas Liberty φαινόταν. Μια σειρά πλοίων που ανέδειξε (κατα τη γνώμη μου) την Ελληνική ναυτιλία, στα πέρατα του κόσμου και αντρείωσε
πολλούς καπεταναίους και πληρώματα. Οι περισσότεροι απο μας (πιστεύω) δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί έξω απο τη θάλασσα.
Σήμερα λοιπόν το πρωΐ πήρα τον γιο μου και πήγα να του δείξω το πλοίο με τη μεγάλη ιστορία. 
Οι φωτο χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που αγαπούν τη θάλασσα, δηλαδή όλο το Nautilia.gr. :Razz:  

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 19 02-06-2010.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 20 03-06-2010.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 21.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 22.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 23.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να συνεχίσουμε με το Hellas Liberty. Ένα τύπο πλοίου, που άφησε εποχή στην Ελληνική ναυσιπλοΐα. Προσέξτε το κάτω μέρος της πλώρης. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν το έχω δει ξανά αυτό. :Surprised: ops: 

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 24.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 25.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 26.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 27.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 28.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ιστορικές φωτο, απο τον δεξαμενισμό ενος ιστορικού πλοίου. Ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα, με τις φωτο μου. Χαρισμένες όλες σε όλους τους φίλους. 

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 29.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 31.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 33.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 36.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 39.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανες φωτογραφιες φιλε Pantelis2009!!!

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τον Παντελή να μας ανεβάσει σ *αυτό* το θέμα 2-3 φωτογραφίες από τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου, πριν πάρει την θέση του. Προς άρση πάσης παρεξήγησης αυτό το πλοίο είναι μουσείο και σαν τέτοιο πρέπει να είναι ολοκληρωμένες οι πληροφορίες στο θέμα του. Παντελή σ ευχαρσιτώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Το FAUST σήμερα στη μικρή Περάματος. Χαρισμένες στον polykas και όλους τους λάτρης των δεξαμενισμών. :Razz:  

FAUST 01 11-06-2010.jpg

FAUST 02 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το γκαζαδικο Kolka στην δεξαμενη ''Ερμουπολις'' για ολους τους φιλους του θεματος!
P5300046.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ* 
Μερικα στιγμιοτυπα απο τον δεξαμενiσμο του στο νεωριο σημερα..
Για τους φιλους, Leo, Nikos_V. Παντελης, polykas.
P7040047.JPG

P7040053.JPG

P7050065.JPG

P7050063.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε manoubras 33. Ευχαριστώ :Razz:

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε πολύ.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> *ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ* 
> Μερικα στιγμιοτυπα απο τον δεξαμενiσμο του στο νεωριο σημερα..
> Για τους φιλους, Leo, Nikos_V. Παντελης, polykas.
> P7040047.JPG
> 
> P7040053.JPG
> 
> P7050065.JPG
> 
> P7050063.JPG


Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε να δούμε και Ελληνικά στην πρύμη ενος φορτηγού!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αλλά και η μικρή του Περάματος σήμερα είχε δουλειά. Το φορτηγό WOTAN την ώρα που ακόμη έβγαιναν τα νερά. Χαρισμένες σε Eng, polykas, LEO, Apostolos, Nikos_V, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Tasos@@@, DeepBlue, Nissos Mykonos, Νικόλας & Thanasis89. :Smile:  

WOTAN 01 13-07-2010.jpg

WOTAN 02 13-07-2010.jpg

WOTAN 03 13-07-2010.jpg

WOTAN 04 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το M/V KRISSA σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Χαρισμένες σε Eng, polykas, LEO, Apostolos, Nikos_V, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Tasos@@@, DeepBlue, BEN BRUCE, diagoras,Nissos Mykonos, Νικόλας & Thanasis89.:smile: :Razz:  

KRISSA 01 29-07-2010.jpg

KRISSA 02 29-07-2010.jpg

KRISSA 04 29-07-2010.jpg

KRISSA 07 29-07-2010.jpg

KRISSA 08 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το KRISSA φωτογραφημένο απο το F/B Απόστολος Μ στις 30/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, Eng, polykas & harlek. :Razz:  

KRISSA 09 30-07-2010.jpg

KRISSA 10 30-07-2010.jpg

KRISSA 11 30-07-2010.jpg

KRISSA 12 30-07-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε Παντελη για την διαρκης ενημερωση απο τις δεξαμενες Περαματος και οχι μονο! Για σε ενα φορτηγο στην πλωτη Βιολαντο καποτε στο Νεωριο!
DSCN0027.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω να σε ευχαριστήσω φίλε manoubras 33 γιατί το ίδιο κάνεις και συ απο την Σύρο. :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

*Port Stewart* 
Στην μεγαλη πλωτη του Περαματος..
Για τους φιλους Polykas,Pantelis,Nikos_V,Εng...
DSCN0822.jpg

DSCN0836.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε manoubras 33, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## manoubras 33

*ANTONIS A*
Στην δεξαμενη ''Βιολαντο Γουλανδρη'' του Νεωριου. 
DSCN0995.jpg
Για ολους εσας!

----------


## Leo

Δόξα τον Θεό ξεκαλοκαιριάσαμε και φέτος με το Νεώριο ανοικτό! Σε λιγες μέρες θα αρχίσουν οι Blue & Red προσελέυσεις, να έχετε θέματα παρτιώτες!

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το MONTAUK με Ι.Μ.Ο 9310367 στη μεγάλη του Περαιά στις 13-09-2010. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, manoubras 33, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, T.S.S. APOLLON, Eng, polykas,vinman & Deepblue :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

MONTAUK I.M.O 9310367 01 13-09-2010.jpg

MONTAUK I.M.O 9310367 02 13-09-2010.jpg

MONTAUK I.M.O 9310367 03 13-09-2010.jpg

MONTAUK I.M.O 9310367 04 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Το καλοκαίρι στη Σύρο...

----------


## manoubras 33

*Lady Frosso*
Χτες, στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη του Περαματος.
DSCN1194.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

παμε να δουλε και το POET που εδω και κατι μερες ειναι στην μεγαλη του Πειραια....
poet 1.JPG

poet 2.jpg

για ολους τους φιλους των δεξαμενων

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε polykas, οι επόμενες για σένα. Η πρώτη ήταν 10.40 και η τελευταία 11.25 :Wink: .  Απ' ότι μου είπε ο φίλος leo85 στις 18.50, που ήταν Σαλαμίνα το πλοίο είναι όλο κόκκινο και το πρώτο γράμμα στο όνομα του είναι C. Τί άραγε θα δούμε!!!!!!:roll: 


SEA AMAZON 13 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 14 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 15 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 16 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 17 15-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για τους φίλους BEN BRUCE, polykas, Joyrider & ΑΝΔΡΟΣ :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 


ΑΡΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ 01 13-10-2010.jpg

ΑΡΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ 02 13-10-2010.jpg

ΑΡΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ 03 13-10-2010.jpg
*Αριστοκλής....13/10/2010* στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγο *Τaokas Wisdom* στην Μεγαλη δεξαμενη του Νεωριου..
DSCN1489.jpg

DSCN1491.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το φορτηγό ISIS στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 22/10/2010 φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα. :Wink: 


ISIS 01 22-10-2010.jpg

ISIS 02 22-10-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Angela*
Στο Νεωριον της Συρου..
DSCN1630.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Wild Lotus*
Πανω στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη Βιολαντο Γουλανδρη..
Για ολους τους φιλους που στηριζουν το θεμα!
DSCN1625.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό φορτηγό GERMAN SKY στις 10.55 σήμερα το πρωΐ ότι έχει μπει στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Δεν ξέρω γιατί (εγώ 1η φορά το βλέπω) το κολλήσαν στη μία πλευρά της δεξαμενής. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: . 


GERMAN SKY 01 08-11-2010.jpg

GERMAN SKY 02 08-11-2010.jpg

GERMAN SKY 03 08-11-2010.jpg

GERMAN SKY 04 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή για τις αφιερώσεις. Ενδιαφέρον βαποράκι το 
Ιουλία, διαφορετικο. Όσο για το  GERMAN SKY πρέπει να μας δείξεις 
και μια φωτογραφία όταν ανέβηκε η δεξαμενή να δούμε πως έκατσε
πάνω στα βάζα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω. Έπρεπε να κάτσω άλλα 30-40 λεπτά και ήθελα να πάω σε άλλα ναυπηγεία. χαζομάρα μου την ώρα που γύριζα δεν το σκέφτηκα. άν περάσει κανεις ας το βγάλει :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Μια γενική άποψη του ναυπηγείου Αυλίδας σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Εχει δουλίτσα κι αυτό είναι καλό.

DSCN6499avlida.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Alkiviadis* της Capital Shipping στο Νεωριο..Ηρθε και εδωσε μια μικρη ενταση στο Ναυπηγειο..
Για τον κ.Παντελη και τον ευχαριστω για τις παραπανω αφιερωσεις.
DSCN1735.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε manoubras 33, σ' ευχαριστώ και γώ για την αφιέωση :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το φορτηγό Brave John που βγήκε σήμερα στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. 
Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, LEO, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON,Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser, hayabusa, Apostolos, Leonardos.B, Παναγιώτης, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.:wink:

BRAVE JOHN 01 02-12-2010.jpg

BRAVE JOHN 02 02-12-2010.jpg

BRAVE JOHN 03 02-12-2010.jpg

BRAVE JOHN 04 02-12-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες._

----------


## pantelis2009

Το φορτηγό Brave John τελείωσε με τον δεξαμενισμό του. Η 1η φωτο στις 11.20 και η τελευταία 1 ώρα μετα που ρυμουλκούμενο απο 3 P/K πήγε στο ΝΜΔ. Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Wink: 

BRAVE JOHN 01 07-12-2010.jpg

BRAVE JOHN 02 07-12-2010.jpg

BRAVE JOHN 03 07-12-2010.jpg

BRAVE JOHN 04 07-12-2010.jpg

BRAVE JOHN 07 07-12-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Μοναδικός όπως πάντα.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε costaser. Το άλλο απο πίσω είναι αυτό???? και αν ναι, πιο είναι??? :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ 4186.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μεγάλη του Περάματος βγήκε το φορτηγό Μακαρία. στις 10.55 ακόμη η δεξαμενή δεν είχε ξενερίσει. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΜΑΚΑΡΙΑ 01 27-12-2010.jpg

ΜΑΚΑΡΙΑ 03 27-12-2010.jpg

ΜΑΚΑΡΙΑ 04 27-12-2010.jpg

ΜΑΚΑΡΙΑ 05 27-12-2010.jpg

ΜΑΚΑΡΙΑ 06 27-12-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Ιθάκη και ανταποδίδω με το BULK VALIANT (ex.SALVADORA) που βγήκε για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 06/01/2011. Φωτογραφημένο απο τη Σαλαμίνα. 
Χαρισμένες επείσης polykas, BEN BRUCE, manoubras33 και σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.

BULK VALIANT 02 06-01-2011.jpg BULK VALIANT 01 06-01-2011 (ex.SALVADORA).jpg

----------


## Eng

Μια "Μπάλα" μα τί μπάλα..

100_4099.JPG

----------


## Eng

Το συγκεκριμένο ειναι Γενικου Φορτιου κατασκευης του 1988 στην Ιαπωνια. και ειναι και ice class.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το φορτηγό GEORGETE K που δεξαμενίστηκε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 11-01-2011 φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

GEORGETE K 01 11-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το φορτηγό NELLY με ΙΜΟ 8900684 και λιμάνι νηολόγησης Monrovia που βγήκε στη μικρή του Περάματος πριν ακόμα ξενερίσει η δεξαμενή στις 24/01/2011. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλουςτους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Wink: 



NELLY 01 24-01-2011.jpgNELLY 02 24-01-2011.jpgNELLY 03 24-01-2011.jpgNELLY 04 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το μεγάλο Giannis να ξεχειλίζει απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Το πρωΐ 01/02/2011 φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα και το απόγευμα απο κοντά, παρ' όλο που έξω είχε 6 βαθμούς Κελσίου. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink:  :Razz: 



GIANNIS 04 01-02-2011.jpgGIANNIS 05 01-02-2011.jpgGIANNIS 06 01-02-2011.jpgGIANNIS 08 01-02-2011.jpgGIANNIS 09 01-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Eng

Container μιας πιο..παλιάς σχολής..

PICT5909.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Nirint star* στο Νεωριον!
DSCN2087.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Επισης στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη της Συρου το *Georgios S.*
Για τον Pantelis2009!
DSCN2094.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε manoubras 33 για τις ωραίες φωτο και τις αφιερώσεις και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Wink:  :Razz: 
NELLY...24/01/2011 τη μικρή Περάματος.



NELLY 05 24-01-2011.jpgNELLY 06 24-01-2011.jpgNELLY 07 24-01-2011.jpgNELLY 08 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το CIDO PACIFIC που δεξαμενίστηκε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις  18-01-2011.
Χαρισμένη σε Nikos_V, polykas, manoubras 33, Eng, Παναγιώτης, manoubras33, Leonardos.B, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Cool: .


CIDO PACIFIC 01 18-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το φορτηγό ABALIST (αγνώστων λοιπόν στοιχείων λόδο αποστασης) σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μικρή του Περάματος φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. :Wink: 
 Χαρισμένη σε Nikos_V, polykas, manoubras 33, Eng, Παναγιώτης, manoubras33, Leonardos.B, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Cool:  :Razz: .


ABALIST 01 03-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι το τζενεραλ φορτηγό Arbalist, με σημαία Σεν Βινσεντ (St Vincent and Grenadines), αριθμό IMO 8335018, διακριτικό κλήσης J8B3636, διακριτικό MMSI 375793000. 
Έχει χωρητικότητες gt 6.788, nt 2.982, 9.120 DWT, μήκος ολικό (Loa) 114,65 m, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp) 105,5 m, πλάτος 18,2 m. Το κινεί μια εξακύλινδρη MAKITA 3.043,68 kW (4.081,6 hp). Πηγή https://www.eagle.org/safenet/record...ImoNum=8301230

----------


## pantelis2009

To φορτηγό MARIOS στη μικρή του Περάματος εχθές. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους φίλους προαναφέρω :Razz: .


MARIOS 01 14-04-2011.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Το φορτηγό ΑΝΝΑ Ν. στις 22-11-2012 στου Βασιλειάδη

ANNA N. Piraeus 22-11-2011.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AMETHYST στις 16-11-2012 στη μεγάλη του Περάματος και το EVIAPETROL I στις 27-11-2012 στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά.

AMETHYST 01 16-11-2012.jpgEVIAPETROL I 01 27-11-2012.jpgEVIAPETROL I 02 27-11-2012.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το βαπορακι *Σθενω* μεσα στην αγκαλια της Βιολαντω!
DSCN6999.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *GEOBAY* ενα ιδιαιτερο και εντυπωσιακο σκαφος πριν λιγες μερες στα Ναυπηγεια Νεωριου! 
DSCN7041.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Φορτηγό ΑΡΙΣΤΟΚΛΙΣ στην πέτρινη του Πειραιά σήμερα το πρωί.

ΑΡΙΣΤΟΚΛΙΣ.Κ 26-01-2013-01.jpg ΑΡΙΣΤΟΚΛΙΣ.Κ 26-01-2013 02.jpg 

Για όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενών. :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το VASSILIKI T στις 04-03-2013 στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή που είχε βγεί για το δεξαμενισμό του. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

VASSILIKI T 01 04-03-2013.jpgVASSILIKI T 02 04-03-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

To VASSILIKI T σήμερα στου Φραντζή με βαμμένα τα ύφαλα του.

VASSILIKI T 9-03-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To VASSILIKI T συνεχίζει το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και πλέον λέγετε OLYMRIC LIGHT με ΙΜΟ 8116623 και σημαία Belize.

VASSILIKI T (OLYMRIC LIGHT) 05 11-03-2013.jpgVASSILIKI T (OLYMRIC LIGHT) 06 11-03-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το CLIPPER MARIA στην μεγάλη του περάματος, κάνοντας υδροβολή.

CLIPPER MARIA 1-04-2013 01.gif

----------


## manoubras 33

*Sofia* το μικρο tanker στο Syncrolift στα Ναυπηγεια Νεωριου.
DSCN7526.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To LASSEA (e.x AFROS IV) κατασκευής 1975 με ΙΜΟ 7419042 εχθές μόλις είχε βγεί για το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

LASSEA 02 06-04-2013.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

To κοντεϊνεράδικο MSC MARIA LAURA τον Ιούλιο του 2011 στο Νεώριο της Σύρου!
SL384611.jpg SL384624.jpg SL384626.jpg SL384977.jpg SL384980.jpg
Για τον Γιάννη (manoubras 33) και όλους του Συριανούς φίλους του όμορφου νησιού!

----------


## manoubras 33

Nεκταριε σε ευχαριστω πολυ!
Το Bulk carrier *Νena A* πριν ενα χρονο περιπου, οταν ανήκε στην Fairsky στο Νεωριο...
DSCN5751.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Παμε να δουμε και ενα μεγαλο.
Το Δεξαμενοπλοιο *Ερικουσα* της Eletson στο Νεωριον! Εδω πριν ξενερισει καλα καλα η δεξαμενη..

DSCN7687.jpg

----------


## zozef

Και απο την αλλη μερια!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_7696NA.JPG

----------


## zozef

Ο καλοπισμος συνεχιζεται.
IMG_7730NA.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Ο αποδεξαμενισμος του *Atlas Force* (ex Miriam) σημερα το πρωι στο Νεωριο Συρου!

DSCN7804.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To LPG *TRANS CATALONIA* απο χθες στην μικρη δεξαμενη.

DSCN7841.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το φορτηγό LUKA με σημαία Λιβερίας, μήκος 153 μέτρα και πλάτος 24 μέτρα, εχθές στη μεγάλη του Περάματος για το ......μπανάκι του.

LUKA 08 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Horizon Armonia* της Horizon Tankers στο Νεωριον, διαδικασια δεξαμενισμου και προοδος των εργασιων.

DSCN7872.jpg DSCN7940.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Το *Horizon Armonia* της Horizon Tankers στο Νεωριον, διαδικασια δεξαμενισμου και προοδος των εργασιων.
> 
> DSCN7872.jpg DSCN7940.jpg


αυτό είναι .........................ταχύπλοο όπως δείχνει το marine traffic???????????????????????

----------


## manoubras 33

> αυτό είναι .........................ταχύπλοο όπως δείχνει το marine traffic???????????????????????


Χαχαχα το εβλεπα και εγω, σημερα ομως εκπεμπει κανονικα!

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *OΣΤΡΙΑ Σ* την περασμενη βδομαδα στην Συρο, το βαπορι εδωσε δουλειες στο Ναυπηγειο!

DSCN7929.jpg DSCN7946.jpg

----------


## zozef

Το γνωστο απο την συγκρουση στο Καβο-ντορο ΚΑΤHΕRΙΝE
IMG_8580 NA.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ zozef για τη φωτό. Επίσης να πούμε πως το επόμενο διάστημα όπως ανακοινώθηκε, το Νεώριο θα αναλάβει την επισκευή των πλωτών δεξαμενών του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.
Ας δούμε το Neptune Ploes πριν μερικές ημέρες στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.
DSCN1178.jpg

----------


## zozef

To ΚΑΤΗΕRΙΝΕ κατι πινελιες ακομα και μπλουμ!!!!
IMG_9138 NA.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Πολυ προσφατες φωτογραφιες απο βαπορια που εκτελεσαν επισκευες - δεξαμενισμο στο Νεωριο! Το *Praetorious* και το θηριο *Αnnoula*! Για εσας φιλοι μου!
DSCN8321.jpg DSCN8301.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Αυτες τις μερες για μικροεργασιες στο Νεωριον μονο το κοντεινεραδικο *Thasos*, αντε αυριο θα εχει και παρεα!
DSCN8370.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπερα σε ολους, *Aliakmon

DSCN8466.jpg DSCN8452.jpg*

----------


## manoubras 33

Το* Mindoro Star* του Κολλακη.

DSCN8508.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To Bulk Carrier *Fraga* στις 4 Γεναρη στο Νεωριον.

DSCN85115.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To *Hellespont Prosperity* στα τελη του 2011. Τιγκα η Δεξαμενη...

DSCN44044.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Η νεα χρονια φαινεται πως εχει ξεκινησει καπως δυναμικα για το Νεωριον, καθως υπαρχουν βαπορια για επισκευη σε συνδυασμο με το εργο των δεξαμενων του πολεμικου Ναυτικου οπου εχει ξεκινησει. Μακαρι η επιχειρηση να εξοφληση το συντομοτερο δυνατον τις οφειλες προς τους εργαζομενους και σε αλλους φορεις γιατι τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα.  

Neorion Shipyard 2014. 
*Dona Zoitsa, Lion, Iolkos II, Atlas Wave

DSCN88061.jpg DSCN86952.jpg DSCN87484.jpg DSCN87823.jpg
*

----------


## manoubras 33

*Trans Arctic & John P Laborde

DSCN8872.jpg DSCN8965.jpg
*Neorion Shipyard, Syros 2014

----------


## manoubras 33

Tο LPG* Αναφη* της Εletson, και το γκαζαδικο *Captain Nikolas I.

*DSCN8933.jpg* DSCN9013.jpg*

----------


## karavofanatikos

To αυτοκινητάδικο Sea Aeolis της MCCL στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος!

DSCN2750.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PALERMO όπως φαινόταν απο τη Σαλαμίνα στις 29-06-2014.

PALERMO 01 29-06-2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Roubini K*
Κατα τη διάρκεια του δεξαμενισμού του στις 21/06/2014
sk_0220.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Roubini K*
> Κατα τη διάρκεια του δεξαμενισμού του στις 21/06/2014
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 156975


Το ίδιο πλοίο μία μέρα πρίν δηλ. στις 20/06 πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει. Όπως βλέπεις το πιάσαμε απ' όλες τις πλευρές. :Fat:  
Για σένα και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.


ROUBINI K 01 20-06-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LION όπως φαινόταν απο τη Σαλαμίνα στις 01-07-2014.

LION 01 01-07-2014.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Horizon Theano και το ρυμουλκό Τoisa Wave.
Σύρος Μάιος 2014

DSCN9882.jpg DSCN0233.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Alpine Loyalty*
Διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού και ολοκλήρωση.

DSCN0256.jpg DSCN0285.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ξαφνικά γίνεται οπαδός του Ολυμπιακού .......τουλάχιστον στη πρύμη, όπως είχα γράψει εδώ. 
Σήμερα το είδα στη μεγάλη του Περάματος ........όλο κόκκινο με τα σινιάλα της mccl. Φωτογραφημένο από τα Παλούκια.

SEA PATRIS 08 19-08-2014.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Eirini K* 
Αύγουστος του 2013 στο Νεώριον.

DSCN8173.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *Crinis* στο Νεώριο τον περασμένο μήνα, κατά καιρούς έχουμε δει και άλλα πλοία τις εταιρίας, όπως το Doris,Thetis,πριν χρονιά το Ιvi.

DSCN0616.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το φορτηγό *Crinis* στο Νεώριο τον περασμένο μήνα, κατά καιρούς έχουμε δει και άλλα πλοία τις εταιρίας, όπως το Doris,Thetis,πριν χρονιά το Ιvi.
> 
> DSCN0616.jpg


Mα φυσικά είναι του Ανδρεάδη,παραδοσιακής εταιρείας από τη Χίο κ ονόματα πλοίων διαχρονικά.

----------


## manoubras 33

Βίκτωρ ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.
Το ψυγείο *Horncliff* άφησε σήμερα το Ναυπηγείο της Σύρας, όπου τις τελευταίες ήμερες πραγματοποιούσε διάφορες επισκευές.

DSCN0844.jpg DSCN0875.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Konstantinos D*
Ο δεξαμενισμός στη Σύρο, με το σινιάλο της εταιρίας Hellenic Carriers της κ.Φωτεινής Καραμανλή. Το βαπόρι μας το είχε δείξει πριν λίγες μέρες ο φίλος παντελής, στο Ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στη Κυνόσουρα. Σήμερα κατέβηκε απο την δεξαμενή.

DSCN1260.jpg DSCN1248.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras 33 για τα ωραία που μας χαρίζεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KONSTANTINOS D.,όπου D= Διαμαντής με ένα σινιάλο που κάποτε κυριαρχούσε στα μικρά γκαζάδικα,ακτοπλοϊκά κ μπωνκεράδικα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CETUS STAR από χθες έχει μπει στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο: 

ΙMO: *9278741**Name: CETUS STAR**Μήκος 174,7 μέτρα και Πλάτος 28 μέτρα**MMSI: 215720000**Type: BULK CARRIER**Gross Tonnage: 19828**Summer DWT: 33773 t**Build: 2004**Flag: MALTA**Home port: VALLETTA*
*
CETUS STAR 01 30-09-2014.jpg CETUS STAR 02 30-09-2014.jpg
*Για το φίλο manoubras 33 και τα ωραία που μας χαρίζει.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πάμε να δούμε δυο πλοία που δεξαμενίζονται αυτές τις μέρες.
Oι κυρίες* ΚATERINA L & ARGYROULA 

*DSCN1429.jpg DSCN1426.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πλωτή δεξαμενή του Π.Ν που ήταν στη μικρή τελείωσε και έφυγε????

----------


## manoubras 33

> Η πλωτή δεξαμενή του Π.Ν που ήταν στη μικρή τελείωσε και έφυγε????


Παραμένει στο Ναυπηγείο, θα δεξαμενιστή πάλι αργότερα, προτεραιότητα έχουν τα βαποριά, όμως παράλληλα γίνονται εργασίες και στην πλωτή δεξαμενή. Υπολογίζεται περίπου 3 μήνες ο κύκλος των εργασιών της.

----------


## andria salamis

Σημερα 7/10/14 στο Περαμα.
Harma κατ 1994 
general cargo

DSCN9843harma.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερα 7/10/14 στο Περαμα.
> Harma κατ 1994 
> general cargo
> 
> DSCN9843harma.JPG


To general cargo όπως το ξέραμε,έχει πεθάνει.

----------


## pantelis2009

> To general cargo όπως το ξέραμε,έχει πεθάνει.


Μπορεί όπως γράφεις ο όρος αυτός όπως το ξέραμε να έχει.....πεθάνει, αλλά έτσι γράφει στο AIS του πλοίου. :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

Harma  general cargo,στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη,στο περαμα 2η φωτο.

DSC_1395.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπορεί όπως γράφεις ο όρος αυτός όπως το ξέραμε να έχει.....πεθάνει, αλλά έτσι γράφει στο AIS του πλοίου.


K ποιός είπε ότι το ΑΙS είναι σωστό σε όλα του! Θα έπρεπε να γράφουν multipurpose: πολλαπλής χρήσης ή έστω cargo ship.
To τζενεραλάδικο που έβαζε πολλά φορτία μαζί, χύμα,σε τάνκια,παλλέτες,λίγα κοντέινερ στα τελευταία ,αντικαταστάθηκε από το κοντεϊνερόπλοιο.

----------


## andria salamis

ευχαριστουμε κυριε βικτωρ,αλλα εδω δεν γραφουμε διαγωνισμα,αγαπαμε τα καραβια και βαζουμε καμμια φωτογραφια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ευχαριστουμε κυριε βικτωρ,αλλα εδω δεν γραφουμε διαγωνισμα,αγαπαμε τα καραβια και βαζουμε καμμια φωτογραφια.


Όλοι μας αγαπάμε τα καράβια αλλά καλό είναι να μαθαίνει κανείς.Το ίδιο ισχύει κ γιά μένα που από εδώ μέσα έχω ωφεληθεί σε γνώσεις.

----------


## andria salamis

> Όλοι μας αγαπάμε τα καράβια αλλά καλό είναι να μαθαίνει κανείς.Το ίδιο ισχύει κ γιά μένα που από εδώ μέσα έχω ωφεληθεί σε γνώσεις.


το εψαξα το θεμα,ολοι το δίνουν ως general cargo, βλεπε shipspotting, τωρα αν πεθάναν,αυτο είναι άλλο θεμα,σας ευχαριστώ,για της πληροφορίες.

----------


## manoubras 33

*VERA D.*
Αύγουστος 2014

DSCN0516.jpg DSCN0524.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το εψαξα το θεμα,ολοι το δίνουν ως general cargo, βλεπε shipspotting, τωρα αν πεθάναν,αυτο είναι άλλο θεμα,σας ευχαριστώ,για της πληροφορίες.


Όντως κ το shipspotting το δίνει general cargo. Συμβαίνει κ την τελευταία εκδοχή του παραδοσιακού (break/bulk) general cargo το semi container/multi purpose,από την οποία λίγα υπάρχουν πλέον,να την δίνουν επίσης general cargo.H διαφορά είναι ότι αυτά μπορούν να βάλουν containers ή κ διάφορα φορτία TAYTOXΡΟΝΑ ενώ πλοία όπως το ΗΑRMA να φορτώνουν containers ή μηχανήματα/υλικά γιά κάποιο project ή χύμα μινεράλια,σιτηρά κλπ :Fat:

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Κaterina L* κατέβηκε, και σειρά πήρε το *Ioli*.
Ας βρούμε τις διάφορες...

DSCN1602.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*INCE INEBOLU* στη δεξαμενή.
Το βαπόρι έχει μεγάλη αβαρία,τα οξυγόνα κόβουν για αρχή, ελασματουργοί, και τέλος οι τσιμπίδες, με δική μου εκτίμηση θα διαρκέσει πάνω από Μήνα οι επισκευή.

DSCN1634.jpg DSCN1550.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Louise Bulker* 22-10-2014
Στον αποδεξαμενισμο εχθές το απόγευμα, το βαπόρι αναχώρησε αμέσως από την Σύρα, με προορισμό το Kavkaz της Ρωσίας.

DSCN1757.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> *Louise Bulker* 22-10-2014Στον αποδεξαμενισμο εχθές το απόγευμα, το βαπόρι αναχώρησε αμέσως από την Σύρα, με προορισμό το Kavkaz της Ρωσίας.DSCN1757.jpg


όμορφη φώτο απο το αγαπημένο νησί μας,εύχομαι να υπάρχει δουλειά.

----------


## zozef

Μια καλήμερα σε όλους με τον INCE INEBOLU σε βραδυνές πόζες!!
IMG_1411NA.JPGIMG_1413NA.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστούμε για το συνεχές και ενδιαφέρον φωτογραφικό υλικό που μας παρουσιάζεις.
Απ' ότι βλέπω η επισκευή στο κάτω μέρος της πλώρης προχωρά.

----------


## andria salamis

EVIACEMENT  III,    Στην μεγάλη πέτρινη του Βασιλειάδη.

DSC_2138.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To νεότευκτο δεξαμενόπλοιο της Tomasos Brothers *SUPERBA*, σήμερα στο Νεώριον. Η δεξαμενή είχε βουλιάξει από νωρίς το πρωί, όμως το βαπόρι είχε πολύ σαβούρα, και έτσι δεξαμενίζεται τώρα με τον βοριά πιο φορτωμένο, με αποτέλεσμα να δυσκολεύει λιγάκι την διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού.

DSCN20823.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Η συνεχεία του παραπάνω post με το *SUPERBA* πάνω στην δεξαμενή, και ένας ακόμη δεξαμενισμός το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε με το *MIGHTY MICHALIS*.

DSCN2088.jpg DSCN0412.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Norgas Conception

*DSCN2230.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HARMA όταν στις 12-10-2014 είχε βγει για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Περάματος και πριν τελειώσουν να γράφουν στην πλώρη το όνομα του, φωτογραφημένο από το Καματερό. Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο: 

IMO: *9065895**Name: HARMA**Μήκος 126,08 μέτρα και πλάτος 20,04 μέτρα**MMSI: 370447000**Type: GENERAL CARGO**Gross Tonnage: 7662**Summer DWT: 9455 t**Build: 1994**Flag: PANAMA*
HARMA 01 12-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SOLITAIRE I στις 17-11-2014 όταν τα ρυμουλκά το πήγαιναν στη δεξαμενή, ευθυγραμμισμένο με αυτή και λίγες ώρες μετά, αφού έχει ξενερίσει η δεξαμενή και έχουν αρχίσει οι εργασίες. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου:

IMO: *9227962**Name: SOLITAIRE 1(e.x* *OCEAN VELVET)**Μήκος 159,92 μέτρα και Πλάτος 26 μέτρα**MMSI: 353047000**Type: BULK CARRIER**Gross Tonnage: 15609**Summer DWT: 24997 t**Build: 2000**Flag: PANAMA*
SOLITAIRE I 01 17-11-2014.jpg SOLITAIRE I 04 17-11-2014.jpg SOLITAIRE I 06 17-11-2014.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το MICHALAKIS στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή των Ναυπηγείων Χαλκίδος στο Βαθύ Αυλίδος
DSC_11700.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tης παραδοσιακής Χιώτικης εταιρείας του Ευσταθίου.Τα ονόματα των πλοίων τους αρχίζουν πάντα από Μ κ επαναλαμβάνονται.

----------


## andria salamis

HORIZON THEANO στο Νεώριον της Σύρου,τον Μάιο του 2014.

DSC_2609.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τόλμη εχθές ανεβασμένο στη μεγάλη του Περάματος συνεχίζει το δεξαμενισμό του.

ΤΟΛΜΗ 02 10-12-2014.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Αντιμηλος* της Εletson.
Ιούλιος 2014

DSCN0448.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Eνα ακόμη βαπόρι της Εletson, το *Βελοπούλα* δεξαμενίζεται απο εχθές στο Νεώριον. Το πρώτο εμπορικό πλοίο για το 2015 στο Ναυπηγείο, για να δούμε πως θα τσουλήσει η χρονιά...

DSCN2850.jpg DSCN2836.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To *ALETHINI* του Συριανού Αντώνη Βαλμά πριν μερικές ημέρες στο Νεώριο.

DSCN2974.jpg

----------


## zozef

Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι  σαφές καλύτερα με το UNION BIENVENIDO
IMG_1704 - NA.JPG

----------


## kalypso

το TORRENT (bulk carrier) στην μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή No 1 (ΑΥΛΙΣ) στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος
DSC_0505.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> το TORRENT (bulk carrier) στην μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή No 1 (ΑΥΛΙΣ) στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος
> DSC_0505.jpg


θαυμάσια φωτογραφία,μπράβο σου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Κίμωλος* στο Νεώριον αυτές τις μέρες.

DSCN3271.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To μεγάλο *Διαμαντίνα* σήμερα ανέβηκε δεξαμενή! Αλήθεια σε ποιον ανήκει είναι το βαπόρι;

DSCN3419.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Διαμαντίνα μέσα στη Διαμαντώ!

Γιάννη, το πλοίο ανήκει στην Neda Maritime.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Η Διαμαντίνα μέσα στη Διαμαντώ!
> 
> Γιάννη, το πλοίο ανήκει στην Neda Maritime.


Χαχα καλό! Ευχαριστώ Νεκτάριε!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η Διαμαντίνα μέσα στη Διαμαντώ!
> 
> Γιάννη, το πλοίο ανήκει στην Neda Maritime.


Kαλό είναι να γνωρίζουμε τις μεγάλες,παραδοσιακές,οικογενειακές εταιρείες διότι τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει τα τελευταία χρόνια.Αυτό το βαπόρι με το ιστορικό σινιάλο είναι του Λυκιαρδόπουλου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν από λίγο στο Νεώριον μπήκε το *Antikeros* της Eletson, ενώ το *Risa* συνεχίζει τις εργασίες πάνω στην μικρή δεξαμενή.
DSCN3619.jpg DSCN3553.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο Γιάννη (manoubras 33) που σήμερα έχει τα γενέθλια του........ σου εύχομαι να τα εκατοστήσεις και να μας προσφέρεις απλόχερα τις ωραίες σου φωτογραφίες.
Πέραμα και KRISSA στις 11-11-2011 για σένα. 

KRISSA 13 11-11-2011.jpg KRISSA 16 11-11-2011.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

> Για το φίλο Γιάννη (manoubras 33) που σήμερα έχει τα γενέθλια του........ σου εύχομαι να τα εκατοστήσεις και να μας προσφέρεις απλόχερα τις ωραίες σου φωτογραφίες.
> Πέραμα και KRISSA στις 11-11-2011 για σένα. 
> 
> KRISSA 13 11-11-2011.jpg KRISSA 16 11-11-2011.jpg


Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας, να είστε πάντα καλά!

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ΑΝΝΑ ΒΟ* της Golden Union του κ. Θ.Βενιάμη, βρίσκεται από εχθές στην μικρή δεξαμενή στο Νεώριον.

DSCN3799.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eταιρείες κ μάλιστα μεγάλες που κάποτε είχαν όλο μεταχειρισμένα,λόγω Κίνας μπόρεσαν κ έφτιαξαν καινούργια.Το συγκεκριμένο το είδα ανοικτά του Πειραιά όταν ερχόταν Σύρο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Ravna* (ex Ravnanger) αδελφό πλοίο του Risa, που ήταν πριν λίγες ημέρες στο Ναυπηγείο, το βαπόρι άνηκε στον στόλο της Westfal Larsen, οπού και τα δυο αγοράστηκαν από Έλληνα εφοπλιστή σε καλή τιμή μάλιστα.

DSCN4038.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Επίσης αυτές τις ήμερες βρίσκεται στο Νεώριον και ο γίγαντας της MCCL *Sea Hellinis!

*DSCN4036.jpg DSCN3996.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Bulk Carrier SEA LARK φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα, στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος που βρίσκεται. 

SEA LARK 02 28-03-2015.jpg

----------


## zozef

Ένα μεγάλο δίπλα σ ένα πολύ μεγάλο!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
IMG_1827 - NA.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ένα μεγάλο δίπλα σ ένα πολύ μεγάλο!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> IMG_1827 - NA.JPG


Πάρα πολύ ωραία! Συγχαρητήρια Ζοζέφ!

----------


## manoubras 33

Σειρά στην μεγάλη πλωτή πήρε το *Pacific Highway*, διπλά παραμένει στην μικρή το *Varna*, καιρού επιτρέποντος, μέσα στην Μ.Εβδομάδα και θα αποδεξαμενιστούν.

DSCN4309.jpg DSCN4311.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LUKA φωτογραφημένο στις  04-04-2015 από την Κυνόσουρα στη μεγάλη του Περάματος που βρίσκεται και εχθές πάνω από το Μπρούφας πηγαίνοντας για Πειραιά.

LUKA 13 04-04-2015.jpg LUKA 15 07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To *Χρυσούλα Σ* ανέβηκε δεξαμενή για συντήρηση, και να επισκευαστεί η αβαρία (Μπασίματα) που έχει στην γάστρα του.

DSCN4409.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Το bulk carrier Stahla σημαίας Κύπρου κατά την είσοδο του στα ναυπηγεία της Μήδειας στη Ρουμανία πριν λίγες μέρες.
IMG_20150522_201050.jpg IMG_20150522_202954.jpg IMG_20150522_204229.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ένα μεγάλο δίπλα σ ένα πολύ μεγάλο!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> IMG_1827 - NA.JPG


Πώς και βρέθηκε το cape size στο Νεώριο??? Εκανε εργασίες?

----------


## andria salamis

ΧΡΥΣΟΥΛΑ Σ, η λήψη εγινε απο το κατάστρωμα του Μπλου Σταρ Πατμος.

DSC_0176.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Bulk Carrier CRUX (e.x FRAGRANT ISLAND) από εχθές στο πρωί είναι στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Και λίγα στοιχεία για το πλοίο.

IMO: *9251080**Name: CRUX**Μήκος 177 μέτρα και Πλάτος 28,4 μέτρα**MMSI: 249763000**Type: BULK CARRIER**Gross Tonnage: 19885**Summer DWT: 32744 t**Build: 2002**Flag: MALTA**Home port: VALLETTA*
CRUX 02 06-07-2015.jpg
Εδώ από το βενζινάκι του Περάματος πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Zafer* σήμερα στο Νεώριον

DSCN5892.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

το *Zafer* τελείωσε τον δεξαμενισμό του και όπως βλέπουμε έγινε καινούργιο

sk_0047.jpg

Σειρά έχει πάρει το φορτηγό *Amira*

sk_0045.jpg

Ενώ και στη μικρή βρίσκεται το ψυγείο *Marbella Carrier* 

sk_0046.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Τo *Rainbow Quest* από εχθές το πρωί στην μικρή δεξαμενή, ενώ το *Μercurius* του Φραγκουλη σήμερα εισέρχεται με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών στην μεγάλη πλωτή.

DSCN6021.jpg DSCN6017.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Rainbow Quest  

*Συνέχιση εργασιών
sk_0080.jpg sk_0075.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Alkyon* στη μεγάλη πλωτή του Νεωρίου.

DSCN6668.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Πέμπτη 12/04/18 Το πρώτο Πλοίο που μπήκε στην (Νέα) μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή στο (Πέραμα)
bremen.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*ALICE STAR* 
NEORION SYROS

DSCN8282.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

To CAPTAIN-ANDREADIS (2008 ΙΜΟ 9423504) φωτογραφημένο στις 02-10-2018 από την Κυνόσουρα στην Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του.

CAPTAIN-ANDREADIS-01-02-10-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To CAPTAIN-ANDREADIS (2008 ΙΜΟ 9423504) φωτογραφημένο στις 02-10-2018 από την Κυνόσουρα στην Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του.
> 
> CAPTAIN-ANDREADIS-01-02-10-2018.jpg


Eίναι της Golden Union του Χιώτη κ.Βενιάμη.
Γιαπωνέζικο bulk carrier  ( Tsuneishi )  χτισμένο στην Κίνα, 58760 dwt.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ANDIMILOS σημαίας Λιβερίας (LR) κατασκευασμένο το 2004, με μήκος 228 μέτρα, πλάτος 32,24 μέτρα και ΙΜΟ 9282998 που δεξαμενίζεται στην Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ, φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ANDIMILOS-01-01-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ANDIMILOS φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Κουκλί έγινε. Καλή συνέχεια.

ANDIMILOS-03-11-02-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Neorion Syros Shipyard
*SUPERBA* & *DIMITRIS S

*DSCN9807.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Neorion Syros Shipyard
> *SUPERBA* & *DIMITRIS S
> 
> *DSCN9807.JPG


Μ/Τ SUPERBA  37949 dwt   Kίνα 2014   ΜΑΝ Β&W 14.2 kn  σημαία Μπαχάμες.
H oικογένεια Τομάζου είναι Χιώτες εγκατεστημένοι στην Ιταλία από πολύ παλιά

----------


## dionisos

> Μ/Τ SUPERBA  37949 dwt   Kίνα 2014   ΜΑΝ Β&W 14.2 kn  σημαία Μπαχάμες.
> H oικογένεια Τομάζου είναι Χιώτες εγκατεστημένοι στην Ιταλία από πολύ παλιά


Αν δεν κανω λαθος φιλε Βικτωρ ξεκινησαν ως Τροφοδοτες Πλοιων αρχες της Δεκαετιας του 1970.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος φιλε Βικτωρ ξεκινησαν ως Τροφοδοτες Πλοιων αρχες της Δεκαετιας του 1970.


Στην Νάπολι είναι εγκατεστημένοι.Γενικά  με την ναυτιλία ανακατεύονται εδώ κ 100 χρόνια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο νέο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών λέει από 04/06 έως 06/06/2019 το Spiridon II που είναι στη ράδα Πειραιά και από 08/06 έως 10/06/2019 το Alexo  που τώρα είναι στη Λεμεσό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο νέο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών λέει από 04/06 έως 06/06/2019 το Spiridon II που είναι στη ράδα Πειραιά και από 08/06 έως 10/06/2019 το Alexo  που τώρα είναι στη Λεμεσό.


To SPIRIDON II (Φινλανδία 1973/4054 dwt είναι ζωάδικο,μετασκευή από ξυλάδικο.Ανήκει σε λιβανέζικη εταιρεία αλλά λόγω ονόματος λέω μήπως είναι ελληνολιβανέζοι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Crude Oil Tanker KEROS* με Ελληνική σημαία κατασκευασμένο το 2004 με ΙΜΟ 9277735 και διαστάσεις 228 Χ 32,23 φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στην *δεξαμενή  Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ* που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στη ΝΑΥΣΙ και θα είναι έως τις 19/06/2019 σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ και λίγο αργότερα φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

KEROS-06-14-06-2019.jpg KEROS-07-14-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Crude Oil Tanker KEROS* σε δύο πόζες του κατά την 7ήμερη συντήρηση του στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Σήμερα πρέπει να βγει από την δεξαμενή. Καλή συνέχεια.

KEROS-11-18-06-2019.jpg KEROS-12-19-06-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *Crude Oil Tanker KEROS* σε δύο πόζες του κατά την 7ήμερη συντήρηση του στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Σήμερα πρέπει να βγει από την δεξαμενή. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> KEROS-11-18-06-2019.jpg KEROS-12-19-06-2019.jpg


Products είναι,το ΑΙS δεν τα λέει πάντα σωστά!

----------


## pantelis2009

To* Products KEROS* φωτογραφημένο προχθές από την Κυνόσουρα όταν με την βοήθεια των P/K Leon, Vernicos Okeanos & Alexander 3 έφευγε από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ για να πάει στη ράδα του Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

KEROS-15-26-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Bulk Carrier Cetus Star* [MT] με ΙΜΟ 9278741 και με διαστάσεις 174,7 Χ 27,8 μέτρα που ήταν στην Πειραιάς Ι από τις 29/06 έως σήμερα, αποδεξαμενίστηκε με την βοήθεια των P/K Alexander 3 & Karapiperis New Gene. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα πριν γεμίσει τελείως η δεξαμενή. Καλή συνέχεια.

CETUS-STAR-03-02-07-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

k


> Το* Bulk Carrier Cetus Star* [MT] με ΙΜΟ 9278741 και με διαστάσεις 174,7 Χ 27,8 μέτρα που ήταν στην Πειραιάς Ι από τις 29/06 έως σήμερα, αποδεξαμενίστηκε με την βοήθεια των P/K Alexander 3 & Karapiperis New Gene. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα πριν γεμίσει τελείως η δεξαμενή. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> CETUS-STAR-03-02-07-2019.jpg


Oshima,Iαπωνία 2004   33773 dwt  B&W  14.5 Kn.Διαχειρίστρια Stam Shg.

----------


## manoubras 33

*S-BRILLIANT* με φοντο τον οικισμο της Ανω Συρου και το Andros Jet...

DSCN012334.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Crude Oil Tanker *Voidomatis [LR]*  με IMO 9298973 κατασκευής 2005 με διαστάσεις 213 Χ 32,29 μέτρα, μπήκε σήμερα όπως βλέπουμε για την συντήρηση του στη *δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ* απ' όπου και η φωτο. Καλή συνέχεια.

VOIDOMATIS-01-02-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Crude Oil Tanker *Voidomatis [LR]* φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα από διαφορετικές γωνίες λήψης, συνεχίζει την συντήρηση του στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

VOIDOMATIS-06-07-08-2019.jpg VOIDOMATIS-07-07-08-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Crude Oil Tanker *Voidomatis [LR]* φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα από διαφορετικές γωνίες λήψης, συνεχίζει την συντήρηση του στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> VOIDOMATIS-06-07-08-2019.jpg


Sumitomo,Iαπωνία 2005  61325 dwt  B&W 13610 hp 14.8 kts.
Tης Pleiades είναι,παραδοσιακή εταιρεία.Όλο ποτάμια βγάζουν από ονόματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Crude Oil Tanker Voidomatis [LR]* φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο από την Κυνόσουρα, πριν ακόμη γεμίσει η δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ για τον αποδεξαμενισμό του. Για να βγει από την δεξαμενή έχουν πάει τα P/K Endeavour G, Vigoroso G, Panormitis & Megalochari XIV. Καλή συνέχεια.

VOIDOMATIS-10-13-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Oil/Chemical Tanker *KINAROS* με IMO 9405538 κατασκευής 2009 με Ελληνική σημαία και διαστάσεις 183 Χ 32,23 μέτρα, έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του από της 12/09 έως 19/09/2019 στην *δεξαμενή Πειραιά ΙΙΙ*. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΙΝΑΡΟΣ-03-13-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Oil/Chemical Tanker METEORA* [IT] με ΙΜΟ 9322944 και με διαστάσεις 175,97 Χ 31 μέτρα κατασκευής 2009 *έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ*. Καλή συνέχεια.

METEORA-02-25-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Oil/Chemical Tanker METEORA [IT]* αύριο σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ θα βγει από την δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

METEORA-05-02-10-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ο Αποδεξαμενισμός του πλοιου *AVANTI* (PRIME MARINE) στο Νεώριον, πίσω αλλο ενα της ιδιας εταιρείας το *ANDIAMO

*DSCN0577.JPG DSCN0587.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Oil/Chemical Tanker ELECTA [ΙΤ]* κατασκευής 2009 με ΙΜΟ 9416824, Gt 29712 και με διαστάσεις 183 Χ32,2 μέτρα, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στις 03/11/2019 όταν έκανε τη συντήρηση του στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

ELECTA 01 03-11-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Oil/Chemical Tanker FANTASIA [ΙΤ]* με ΙΜΟ 9378371 G.T 29614 κατασκευής  2009 και με διαστάσεις 176 Χ 32,2 φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στις 14/11 και σήμερα, πριν ακόμη γεμίσει η δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ για να βγει. Καλή συνέχεια.

FANTASIA 01 14-11-2019 copy.jpg FANTASIA 06 20-11-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό,το ΕLECTA κ το ΜΕΤΕΟRA που ήταν πριν λίγο καιρό,της ίδιας εταιρείας είναι.

----------


## manoubras 33

Αυγουστος του 2003 στη Σύρο το φορτηγό* MILITOS* της Οικογένειας Γουλανδρή, 61917 dwt ναυπήγησης του 1982.Ωραιο βαπόρι!

MILITOS NEORION.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Αυγουστος του 2003 στη Σύρο το φορτηγό* MILITOS* της Οικογένειας Γουλανδρή, 61917 dwt ναυπήγησης του 1982.Ωραιο βαπόρι!
> 
> MILITOS NEORION.jpg


Αχ βρε Πατρίδα με τις ομορφιες σου. Καλημεραα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αχ βρε Πατρίδα με τις ομορφιες σου. Καλημεραα.


Kαλημέρα φίλοι!Εννοείται ότι δεν υπάρχει τώρα,διαλύθηκε στο Μπανγκλαντές το 2013.
Ήταν της Orion του Βασίλη Γουλανδρή.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Oil/Chemical Tanker ALPHA [LR] (ex.Caribe Rosa) με ΙΜΟ 9286451 GT 6522 κατασκευής 2004 και με διαστάσεις 118,37 Χ 19 μέτρα έχει μπει για την συντήρηση του στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ από 09/12 έως 11/12 σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ALPHA 02 11-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Crude Oil Tanker MEGANISI [GR] με ΙΜΟ 9286023 κατασκευής 2004 με GT 41526 και με διαστάσεις 228 Χ 32,24 μέτρα αυτή την ώρα όπως βλέπουμε μπήκε στη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ για την συντήρηση του που θα κρατήσει έως τις 23/12/2019. Καλή συνέχεια.

MEGANISI 01 13-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*PONENTE* (Newport Shipping)
Onex Neorion Shipyard 10/5/20

DSCN1904.JPG DSCN1910.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *PONENTE* (Newport Shipping)
> Onex Neorion Shipyard 10/5/20
> 
> DSCN1904.JPG DSCN1910.JPG


Φίλε manoubras έχει ξαναπεράσει από εκεί ή κάνω λάθος;;





;E

----------


## manoubras 33

> Φίλε manoubras έχει ξαναπεράσει από εκεί ή κάνω λάθος;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;E


Ναι δεν κάνετε λάθος, είχε περάσει πέρυσι τον Ιανουάριο για εργασίες στα αμπάρια

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφία από τον δεξαμενισμό του *ΑLPINE LINK* στη δεξαμενή Βιολαντώ Γουλανδρή.

DSCN2271.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *ΠΟΝΤΟΣ* πρίν χρόνια στη δεξαμενή, 72311 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ολλανδία το 1977 Verolme Cork Dockyard. To 2009 πήγε για διάλυση στο Μπαγκλαντές σαν LILY STAR.

pontos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το φορτηγό *ΠΟΝΤΟΣ* πρίν χρόνια στη δεξαμενή, 72311 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ολλανδία το 1977 Verolme Cork Dockyard. To 2009 πήγε για διάλυση στο Μπαγκλαντές σαν LILY STAR.
> 
> pontos.jpg


To Verolme Cork ήταν Ιρλανδία.Απλώς ήταν θυγατρική εταιρεία του ναυπηγείου στην Ολλανδία.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ενα βαπόρι της Harbor Shipping του κ.Λουκά Κτιστάκη, το *ΧΙΟΣ ΓΟΥΙΝΤ* στη δεξαμενή το 2008. γιαπωνεζικο σκαρί 40709 dwt χτισμένο στο ναυπηγείο Sanoyas Mizushima το 1984. Το 2012 το φορτηγό πήγε για διαλυση στο Gadani Πακιστάν.

ΧΙΟΣ ΓΟΥΙΝΤ.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To Chemical/Oil Tanker *BERENIKE* του Τσάκου στη δεξαμενή της Σύρου, εκτελεί εργασίες αυτές τις μέρες.
Ναυπήγηση Κορέα 2003

DSCN0546.JPG
Σύρος Νεώριον 12/07/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Το αεράδικο *G DANCER* στη μικρή δεξαμενή της Σύρου στις 6/8/2021

DSCN0831.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Φορτηγό *LUBIE* (Polstean, Πολωνία) γύρο στους 30000 τόνους το βαπόρι με ζημιά, έχει βγάλει άξονα...Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2011.

DSCN1375.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*GRIKOS* (Dalex, Πειραιάς) 30439 dwt Shikoku Dockyard 2006 Iαπωνία
Ο Δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου στις 05/09/2021 στην πρόσφατα επισκευασμένη κ φρεσκοβαμμένη δεξαμενή ''ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ'' του Νεωρίου.

DSCN1385.JPG DSCN1376.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

O Δεξαμενισμός του φορτηγού πλοίου *SIDER ATLANTIC* στη Σύρο, ξένων συμφερόντων. 24252 dwt το διαχειρίζεται η Nova Marine Carriers και χτίστηκε το 2011 στο ναυπηγείο Nighbo Xinle Shipbuilding της Κίνας.

DSCN1460.JPG
Σύρος, Νεώριον 18/9/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Χτισμένο στα ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία Koyo Dockyard το 2003, το δεξαμενόπλοιο *INCA* της Οικ. Τσάκου, 68439 dwt με διαστάσεις 229x32. Aνέβηκε εχθές το πρωί, προερχόμενο από την ράδα του Πειραιά.

DSCN1541.JPG DSCN1545.JPG
Σύρος, Νεώριον.

----------


## manoubras 33

''Το πριν και το μετά'' Από πλοίο κινέζικης κατασκευής που δεξαμενίζεται αυτές τις ημέρες.
Chemical Tanker *OLYMPIC VISION* ex OCEAN DIGNITY της Roxana Shipping. Eτος ναυπήγησης 2006, Dalian Shipbuilding 34663 dwt. Απ' ότι δείχνει, τωρινή διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία η νορβηγική Bergshav.

DSCN1649.JPG DSCN1713.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ''Το πριν και το μετά'' Από πλοίο κινέζικης κατασκευής που δεξαμενίζεται αυτές τις ημέρες.
> Chemical Tanker *OLYMPIC VISION* ex OCEAN DIGNITY της Roxana Shipping. Eτος ναυπήγησης 2006, Dalian Shipbuilding 34663 dwt. Απ' ότι δείχνει, τωρινή διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία η νορβηγική Bergshav.
> 
> DSCN1649.JPG DSCN1713.JPG


Να κ ένα OLYMPIC που δεν είναι Ωνάσης.

----------


## manoubras 33

Από τον δεξαμενισμό του φορτηγού *RUBY CONFIDENCE* ex SUPREME STAR. Πρόσφατη αγορά, ακόμη δεν εχει προστεθεί στο site της Hellas Confidence. Το βαπόρι άφησε το Ναυπηγείο προχθές, κ αναχώρησε για Ρουμανία.

DSCN1796.JPG DSCN1788.JPG
Νεώριον 6/11/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από τον δεξαμενισμό του φορτηγού *RUBY CONFIDENCE* ex SUPREME STAR. Πρόσφατη αγορά, ακόμη δεν εχει προστεθεί στο site της Hellas Confidence. Το βαπόρι άφησε το Ναυπηγείο προχθές, κ αναχώρησε για Ρουμανία.
> 
> DSCN1796.JPG DSCN1788.JPG
> Νεώριον 6/11/2021


 38013 dwt του 2016 γιά ιαπωνικό δείχνει,σημαία Πορτογαλία (Μαδέιρα).

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφίες από πρόσφατους δεξαμενισμούς των πλοίων *MINEΡΒΑ ΒΑΣΩ, ΧΑΝΤΗΟS, ALANI

*DSCN2033.JPG DSCN2000.JPG DSCN1988.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφίες από πρόσφατους δεξαμενισμούς των πλοίων *MINEΡΒΑ ΒΑΣΩ, ΧΑΝΤΗΟS, ALANI
> 
> *DSCN2033.JPG DSCN2000.JPG


To ALANIt είναι της ιστορικής Εmpros του Δρακόπουλου 
Ιwagi,Ιαπωνία 2017  63427 dwt.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πάμε να δουμε ένα μεγάλο για την δεξαμενή, που μπήκε πριν λίγες μέρες, είναι το *LUGANO* ιαπωνικής ναυπήγησης Tsuneishi του 2011. 82188 dwt και το διαχειρίζεται η Grehel Shipmanagement με εδρα τον Πειραιά, σίγουρα σχετίζεται με την Newport του κ.Χατζη, αν κρίνω και από το μπλε της τσιμινιέρας. Στηρίζουν Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία Σύρο και Χαλκίδα στέλνουν και εκεί συνέχεια πλοία. Προηγούμενα ονόματα του μπαλκερ είναι BACCO,ATLANTIC PRIME,LUCIA BOTTIGLIERI.

DSCN2225.JPG DSCN2250.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάμε να δουμε ένα μεγάλο για την δεξαμενή, που μπήκε πριν λίγες μέρες, είναι το *LUGANO* ιαπωνικής ναυπήγησης Tsuneishi του 2011. 82188 dwt και το διαχειρίζεται η Grehel Shipmanagement με εδρα τον Πειραιά, σίγουρα σχετίζεται με την Newport του κ.Χατζη, αν κρίνω και από το μπλε της τσιμινιέρας. Στηρίζουν Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία Σύρο και Χαλκίδα στέλνουν και εκεί συνέχεια πλοία. Προηγούμενα ονόματα του μπαλκερ είναι BACCO,ATLANTIC PRIME,LUCIA BOTTIGLIERI.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201178 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201179


Πρέπει να είναι σχετικές οι 2 εταιρείες.
Το βαπόρι έχει μηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W  16.4 kts.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σάββατο 19/2/2022
Διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού του Panamax *LEVANTES* προερχόμενο από τα ναυπηγεία της Χαλκίδας, μετα από επισκευή στην πλώρη. Το βαπόρι στις 18 Σεπτέμβριου 2021 εμφορτο είχε μια σύγκρουση με το Δανικών συμφερόντων bulk carrier CLIPPER COMO νοτιοδυτικά της Τενέδου.

DSCN2355.JPG DSCN2395.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σάββατο 19/2/2022
> Διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού του Panamax *LEVANTES* προερχόμενο από τα ναυπηγεία της Χαλκίδας, μετα από επισκευή στην πλώρη. Το βαπόρι στις 18 Σεπτέμβριου 2021 εμφορτο είχε μια σύγκρουση με το Δανικών συμφερόντων bulk carrier CLIPPER COMO νοτιοδυτικά της Τενέδου.
> 
> DSCN2355.JPG DSCN2395.JPG


Tης Νewport,Πειραιάς  Τsuneishi,Iαπωνία 2001  75900 dwt μηχανή Β&W  14.0 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας δούμε το* ΕQUINOX ORENDA* που είναι στη δεξαμενή αυτές τις μέρες.

DSCN2545.JPG
Νεώριο Σύρου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας δούμε το* ΕQUINOX ORENDA* που είναι στη δεξαμενή αυτές τις μέρες.
> 
> DSCN2545.JPG
> Νεώριο Σύρου


Φαίνεται η εταιρεία προτιμάει το ιαπωνοκινέζικα
Ναυπήγηση Cosco KHI 2012 58689 dwt.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Φαίνεται η εταιρεία προτιμάει το ιαπωνοκινέζικα


Ναι, τα πιο καινούργια βαπόρια που ανήκουν στην εταιρεία είναι ιαπωνοκινέζικα, με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι όλα τα πλοία της Εquinox πέρασαν από τη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό, και τώρα επαναλαμβάνονται ξανά.

----------


## manoubras 33

Bulk/Lumber Carrier *NYMPHΙ* 28214 DWT χτισμένο στα ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία I-S SHIPYARD το 2012 
Διαχειρίστρια FGM Chartering (Πειραιάς)
Μικρή δεξαμενή, Νεώριον 17/5/2022

DSCN2778.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στη μεγάλη βλέπουμε και το φορτηγό* EQUINOX VOYAGER*
Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κροατία το 2002. 52000 dwt
Πλοιοκτήτρια EQUINOX MARITME LTD

DSCN2819.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bulk/Lumber Carrier *NYMPHΙ* 28214 DWT χτισμένο στα ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία I-S SHIPYARD το 2012 
> Διαχειρίστρια FGM Chartering (Πειραιάς)
> Μικρή δεξαμενή, Νεώριον 17/5/2022
> 
> DSCN2778.JPG


Μηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W 14.0 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Το bulker *ANASTASIA S* της πλοιοκτήτριας Οrder Shipping του κ.Σκιαθιτη, δεξαμενίζεται αυτές τις μέρες στη μικρή του Νεωρίου. 
Nαυπηγηση Onomichi Dockyard 2004 52808 dwt
Δυο φωτογραφίες.

DSCN2920.JPG DSCN2922.JPG
19/6/2022

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το bulker *ANASTASIA S* της πλοιοκτήτριας Οrder Shipping του κ.Σκιαθιτη, δεξαμενίζεται αυτές τις μέρες στη μικρή του Νεωρίου. 
> Nαυπηγηση Onomichi Dockyard 2004 52808 dwt
> Δυο φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201929 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201930
> 19/6/2022


Μηχανή Β&W 14.0 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού LPG *GAZ FIDELITY* της Naftomar, μαζί στη δεξαμενή με το Ρ/Κ *ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ

*DSCN2986.JPG
Σύρος 26/6/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Έφτασε για δεξαμενισμό το panamax *ASCANIOS* της Grehel Shipmanagement του κ.Χατζη.
Το βαπόρι με διαστάσεις 225x32 ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 2004. Oshima Shipbuιlding.

Τρεις φωτογραφίες από ράδα κ δεξαμενή 

DSCN3162.JPG DSCN3147.JPG DSCN3121.JPG
Αύγουστος 2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού Δ/Ξ *SEA HELIOS* Πλοιοκτησίας Λαλιώτη. 
γιαπωνέζικο το βαπόρι και με καμάρι το μαρτυρά. 45948 dwt του 2004 Ναυπήγηση

DSCN3172.JPG
11/8/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

12/9/2022 Δεξαμενές Σύρου Νεωρίου
Δ/Ξ *JOYCE* και το Bulker *EQUINOX STAR* 

DSCN3509.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Οκτώβριος 2022
Δεξαμενισμός Containership *ATLANTIC EXPRESS

*DSCN3636.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλό μήνα σε όλους!
Ο δεξαμενισμός του Chemical/Oil Tanker *NORIENT SATURN* στη μεγάλη. Το βαπόρι είναι του 2007 και χτισμένο στη Ρουμανία. 40435 DWT

DSCN3723Ν.JPG
31/10/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Διαδικασία εισόδου στη δεξαμενή και ολοκλήρωση του φορτηγού πλοίου *VALSAMITΙS* προερχόμενο απο τα Παλούκια στις 31/10/2022 
Το VALSAMITIS πρώην KAPETAN NONTAS της Karlog Shipping ναυπηγήθηκε το 2012 στην Κινα. 34827 DWT
H νέα διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία φαίνεται να είναι η Liberty Navigation με εδρα της Αθήνα. Ίσως να σχετίζονται με την Αμοργό, καθώς εκεί υπάρχει το μοναστήρι του Αγ Γεώργιου Βαλσαμίτη. Το πλοίο μετά απο τις εργασίες αναχώρησε εχθές για την Τουρκία.

DSCN3736.JPG DSCN3770.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διαδικασία εισόδου στη δεξαμενή και ολοκλήρωση του φορτηγού πλοίου *VALSAMITΙS* προερχόμενο απο τα Παλούκια στις 31/10/2022 
> Το VALSAMITIS πρώην KAPETAN NONTAS της Karlog Shipping ναυπηγήθηκε το 2012 στην Κινα. 34827 DWT
> H νέα διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία φαίνεται να είναι η Liberty Navigation με εδρα της Αθήνα. Ίσως να σχετίζονται με την Αμοργό, καθώς εκεί υπάρχει το μοναστήρι του Αγ Γεώργιου Βαλσαμίτη. Το πλοίο μετά απο τις εργασίες αναχώρησε εχθές για την Τουρκία.
> 
> DSCN3736.JPG DSCN3770.JPG


 Δεν μπορεί να ήλθε από τα Πσλούκια Αμπελάκι σίγουρα Μην σε παρασύρει το AIS.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Δεν μπορεί να ήλθε από τα Πσλούκια Αμπελάκι σίγουρα Μην σε παρασύρει το AIS.


Σωστά, δίκιο έχετε. Παρασύρθηκα, και η πλάκα ειναι ότι το γνώριζα κιόλας.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ο δεξαμενισμός του φορτηγού πλοίου *ΟLYMPIA.GR* στις 8/1/2023

DSCN3926.JPG

----------

